# Homemade Wax - Pics & Video



## The_Bouncer

*Homemade Wax - Pics & Video - New Results Page 5*

Taken a lot of inspriration from the RubbishBoy homebrew thread and thought I'd try it.

I've done a bit of research and changed and added the odd ingredient.

1st batch came out bit too hard > well it cracked when I pressed it. - Too much Carnauba.

Batch 2 was much more interesting, amongst the ingredients was a lemon & lime oil - so it came out actually smelling like lemonade.

The consistency is quite good > think Colly 476 > - easy to spread and apply. - curing time is less than 5 mins and is not 'clumpy' - in the pics below you can see my fingermarks across the wax - kinda buttery > think victorias red <

Pics and vids below :thumb: > going to continue this until I'm happy with it, I'm going to reduce the oils down by a few just to make it slightly harder and looking at maybe coconut oil as well
:thumb:

How it came out after cooling : ( my fingerprint swiped across it )









Got an old commercial out front - thought I'd test it on that - just applied the wax via old MF:









Here you can see the wax curing on the bonnet: - must confess and say van bonnet had not been washed down properly first > I was eager to see what wax would do. - Only did a small section of it









After wax had been wiped off - did a water test > I can assure you this bonnet has not seen wax in it's life > section at top of pic is unwaxed bit.









What wax looks like









A few videos

Water Test Before Wax





Water Test - After Wax Application ( bit on left I throw water on had no wax applied - so you could see difference


----------



## JJ_

wow very good !!


----------



## rob_wilson1

very impressive


----------



## GrahamKendall

keep us all posted on the durability!


----------



## The Cueball

nice one...well done!

:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Nice one buddy. When is it going on sale  ..

Might pick your brains on this next time I see you..


----------



## Yun_says

nice work buddy, looks good aswell :thumb:


----------



## bero1306

WOW, well done mate. Very interesting. :speechles


----------



## Eddy

Very impressive, bet it was great fun.


----------



## PaulXJ8

Very good. How much does it cost to make?


----------



## Jai

Keep us updated, I'd love to have a go at this!


----------



## kempe

Nice work there that man :thumb: when can I put my order in then :thumb:


----------



## jacko666

Thats cool may have a go at making some.


----------



## Dan Clark

Very interesting 

Good work. 

Would love to know how to do this....


----------



## Dodo Factory

Well done... it's great to see some experimentation and indeed some success. It can be a lot of fun, as myself, Rubbish Boy and a few others can testify.


----------



## -Raven-

Thanks for the good read Bouncer man, I've always been inclined to give it a go myself. 
You should try and find the old recipe that Victoria wax based their waxes on! I've looked here in Australia, but to no avail so far....


----------



## The_Bouncer

type[r]+ said:


> Thanks for the good read Bouncer man, I've always been inclined to give it a go myself.
> You should try and find the old recipe that Victoria wax based their waxes on! I've looked here in Australia, but to no avail so far....


Vics wax is superb, the trial here is to create a unique wax that I can use - setting it as a challenge to myself - I'd never get the same results as any branded wax - as per rubbishboy thread - you can only go so far at home - But I'm having a good go :thumb:



PaulXJ8 said:


> Very good. How much does it cost to make?


So far it's just the base elements - I've probably spent around £50 on all the different oils, waxes etc.

Batch #3 is being mixed and made as we speak, I want to reduce the oils down just a tad, make it a bit harder, although I've already got ideas for #4. - I'll keep you posted.

:thumb:


----------



## K2Ri

I also made my own wax 1 year ago after I found RubbishBoy's thread. Well, actually my wife did it, because she is professional chemist and could do the wax for free at her working place at lunch break.  She made couple of different samples, they all smelled really good, looked like real car wax, but they all were little bit too hard. I think they were quite close to Swissvax Concorso, but a bit more hard. I mean too hard for "final product". But I could still test them a bit and the result wasn't bad at all. 

If your recipe is not secret (?) I, or my wife, :lol: would be also interested to try to make some more homemade samples.


----------



## The_Bouncer

K2Ri said:


> I also made my own wax 1 year ago after I found RubbishBoy's thread. Well, actually my wife did it, because she is professional chemist and could do the wax for free at her working place at lunch break.  She made couple of different samples, they all smelled really good, looked like real car wax, but they all were little bit too hard. I think they were quite close to Swissvax Concorso, but a bit more hard. I mean too hard for "final product". But I could still test them a bit and the result wasn't bad at all.
> 
> If your recipe is not secret (?) I, or my wife, :lol: would be also interested to try to make some more homemade samples.


cool :thumb: - the 'recipe' is not neccesarily secret - it uses main ingredients that are needed for a decent car wax production - carnauba, beeswax, + I'm using a linseed oil base - the rest of it are different oils, mixes to try and get that balance - what i'm finding are the different 'flash' points of each product, where and when to add then and the cooling methods, heating methods are varying - I'd say at this early point that if the waxes are coming out too hard then the base elements of carnauba, beeswax are to high - as per the RB thread - workability of carnauba in mixes maxes out at around 35% - i'm not near that, I don't think without professional equipment I'd ever produce something workable at that rate - I'm looking between 22 - 25 tops as carnauba mix :thumb:

I'm enjoying the challenge tho


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok so batch #3 is done - one of the things I was looking at was adding water into it - something mentioned on RB thread - I need to do some more homework on this i.e different waters, distilled, filtered etc.

#3 looks good and certainly again has got that slight buttery top section and nice colour - however seperation has occured between the oils. The bottom half of the pot is different to top half - This ones no good for anything > her indoors is calling me the nutty professor lol.

#3









Number 4 mix - slightly different but elements of #2 is cooling :thumb: I'll let you know once cooled - I'm determined now to keep going until I get it as best I can.

For anyone trying this - be prepared for a messy hob and lots of kitchen roll


----------



## Dodo Factory

*QUOTE OF THE YEAR*



The_Bouncer said:


> For anyone trying this - be prepared for a messy hob and lots of kitchen roll


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bero

The_Bouncer said:


> For anyone trying this - be prepared for a messy hob and lots of kitchen roll


Not to mention an angry wife?!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bero said:


> Not to mention an angry wife?!


Ha - no she's ok with it :thumb: ( so far )


----------



## Chufster

She's OK with batch #4. Wait until batch #97 when the kitchen looks more like a science lab! 

Top notch efforts though so far. :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy

The_Bouncer said:


> ok so batch #3 is done - one of the things I was looking at was adding water into it - something mentioned on RB thread - I need to do some more homework on this i.e different waters, distilled, filtered etc.


I never found the wax particular nice when mixing it with water and making an emulsion. Good for a cream/liquid wax but for a paste wax I found it better as solvent/oil blend, certainly had to drop a lot of carnauba to get a workable emulsion wax anyway. Beeswax will do a bit of emulsifying for you but you will need something else to bring it all together, beeswax and borax worked well.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Glyceryl stearate makes a good emulsifier:

http://www.teachsoap.com/emulsifywax.html

But I found emulsified waxes a bit of a dead end and red herring, like Ben. However, they were satisfying to make because of the challenge... wax and water don't naturally mix!


----------



## who45

nice to see someone trying an experiment and some wax makers offering advice - just thought id say that - nice to see those people helping


----------



## UCD

interesting.


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - batch #4 ready for testing.

Came out looking quite nice this one - although I'm still to try coconut oil - think this may whiten it a bit - ran this through on a similar mix to #2 but added a few extra oils - I'm trying to get the carnauba still at around 25 but make it so it's soft enough to apply - #4 gets quite close to that - I also am going to look at drying agents, I know parrafin has been mentioned so I may get a small bottle of that to try

Batch 4 - Test

Came out looking ok









It has a nice feel to it and is soft enough to run a MF or applicator across it - as you would a normal wax.

so back to the test van for application via a pad..









a few thin layers were applied and left to dry - needed about 5/6 mins









Once buffed off, a water shot - again left hand side of bonnet had no wax on - the water was just pooling here:









Again a couple of videos - 1st vid shows bonnet with no wax at all





2nd vid shows water test after wax - As mentioned before this van has not been properly cleaned - for all future test i'm going to ensure the panels have been cleaned enough ready to accept wax as per normal.





Overall I'm getting happier with the mix - as above I want to test additional drying agents and some coconut oil -

p.s as well as the mess it makes in the kitchen - the whole house stinks of the oil mix - something else to bear in mind if you are attempting this. :thumb:

Batch #5 is already being written down. :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Well done on the video files as well. I wish I had catalogued more of my early experimentation. The main thing is not to be seduced by the more exotic oils - these invariably were pretty useless (and expensive) even though they sounded good. Simple stuff like linseed oil and turpentine oil were much better.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Dodo Factory said:


> Well done on the video files as well. I wish I had catalogued more of my early experimentation. The main thing is not to be seduced by the more exotic oils - these invariably were pretty useless (and expensive) even though they sounded good. Simple stuff like linseed oil and turpentine oil were much better.


Thx :thumb:

I thought as I did the process to throw up the video files, easier to do these days than even back a few years and hopefully may help anyone else who wants to try some homestew  - also it saves explanations of how it does or doesn't bead etc

At this point I really want to thank yourself and RB as in reality you guys have done all the homework and really saved me a lot of immense time and effort from a research standpoint. I'm just picking up from certain points and attempting it myself > Attempt being the keyword 

Agree on the basic oils and that's kinda what I'm sticking too now - Linseed being the base although I'm using boiled as what I have read, that has quicker drying abilities - the smell or colour on batch #4 isn't too wonderful hence why dab of coconut oil, I also have some lemon oil coming too so batch #5 + will have to wait for next week.

I can easily see how you get very caught up in this - 2am this morning I was laying thinking... I wonder if by adding 5ml / 10ml of this or 20g of that.... - It really does come down to precise measures and one that I'm having fun finding out.

:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Takes me back...

"Prototype one: 100% carnauba, 0% solvent...
Prototype two: 90% carnauba, 10% solvent..."

I think I got to 70 or 80 something. I can't remember. It was a lot anyway. You have to allow them all to melt and cool so it does take a while - one prototype a night was my output - the cooker was in use still for culinary purposes


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great work and great thread.


----------



## nothelle

Wow...batch #4 and it looks promising already, keep us posted on the final result.. Be interested in trying out this one on its maiden voyage. Will we see dodo juice - bouncer edition in the future?


----------



## Eddy

who45 said:


> nice to see someone trying an experiment and some wax makers offering advice - just thought id say that - nice to see those people helping


This is what makes this forum so special, I love it round here for things like this.



nothelle said:


> Wow...batch #4 and it looks promising already, keep us posted on the final result.. Be interested in trying out this one on its maiden voyage. Will we see dodo juice - bouncer edition in the future?


I'd buy it :thumb:


----------



## atl

Good thread very interesting read!


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - the weather is good - the sun is out - I decided to put my wax where my mouth is lol > I've waxed the Mercedes E55 with #4.

To aid my experiment and not in my normal interests.. I washed the car down with fairy liquid - dried that off and then went over with IPA to remove any traces of old wax from it - the car was then washed 2bm then dried down again.

I also decided not to use any pre polish - ( The merc paint is clean and free from contaminants already ) but just apply the wax and see what happens. > Previous attempts have used an old white commercial van. Not really a real life test

Well as before, the wax was applied via applicator, left to cure for 5/7 minutes then buffed off.

Overall - the depth of gloss was very good, ( wax #4 contains 25g Carnauba ) I'm very pleased with it - Water test was ok, nothing sat on the paint really - , after water test just wiped off any excess and gloss look was back.

Pics and vid below -

After wax applied.


















Water test video over bonnet. > I think at the moment this is behaving like a semi ok wax - does the job but I think nothing to get the trumpets out over..

Sorry about length of vid, I was trying to capture whole bonnet and results






Got some kit arriving next week for #5 - I can't wait and getting excited about it > bit sad really ha, it is overall just wax ingredients < - but if it goes how I have it in my head.... it could be interesting. :thumb:


----------



## nothelle

25g carnauba in that can (i'd say about 60-80mg?) means almost 30%-40% carnauba content, if you can manage to get that consistency I'd love to get my hands on it....


----------



## The_Bouncer

Sneak preview of wax #5 :thumb: - bit special this one


----------



## gally

Lols, I love the buttery look of it.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Indeed it is buttery - but wait... this little gem has got PTFE in it as well as Carnauba. :thumb:

Goes on and off like a dream.

Details :

ok for the interests of science and not one to shy away, theres nothing better than using a Mercedes E55 as a test bed lol

First a fairy liquid bonnet wash to remove anything thats on there:

Vid one shows there was no wax on the bonnet - so heres a before :






I applied the wax, made a cup of coffee then went to buff it off - 10 mins or so it was on there and came of nicely:

The shine from it: - bit overcast but gave nice look and reflection









Heres the daddy water test video - all I can say is blimey oh riley :doublesho

I had the ingredients for this wax in my head since last week - I'm quite pleased with the result - the end of the vid shows how it beads up - but absolute nothing sticks :thumb:






Some pics from after the water test :thumb:

Bead me up scotty


















Overall I'm pleased - going to leave this mix on the bonnet and test it again in a few days


----------



## T25DOC

Looking forward to the next installment.....very interested to see how you get on.....well done!...


----------



## nothelle

Consistency a bit like AG HD... do you have a chemist background or just simply experimenting? 

This thread is addicting, I'll keep following the progress on this one. Oh..as i said before, I'd love to get the first batch for trial and I'll pay for the postage :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

nothelle said:


> Consistency a bit like AG HD... do you have a chemist background or just simply experimenting?


No chemist background - just a fair bit of research - trial & error.

I can put a few samples together - if anyones interested lol, but my only request would be if people would provide feedback - back on this thread.

Ultimately I want to see how durabiltiy holds up 1st, prior to samples :thumb:

Thx for keeping tabs on thread :thumb:

Pic of #5 for anyone who didn't see it :


----------



## nothelle

Well I'm in.. shipment across the globe though lol... i'm about all exhausted on trying out mass-produced wax, probably this is the kicker that i need...


----------



## Adrian Convery

Yeah I'd happily do a test on it vs a few other waxes to see durability with different dilution ratios of super degreaser


----------



## gally

Happily do a test for you big guy aslong as you test the durability, that's the easy part.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Two more videos -

1st one hopefully shows how easy #5 is buffed off and the reflection behind it. - One of the hard things with homemade wax is the curing/drying process, from what I have read the kinda 'earmark' timeframe for it starting to haze is around 5/7 minutes - #5 is within those parameters - too much of any oils in the mix and you could be there a while waiting for it to dry - and/or it's a bugger to buff off.

again, amongst the rest of ingredients of #5 are 25g of carnauba and PTFE (Teflon protection)

2nd one shows #5 with a water test after a single coat to the wing > I'm happy with that test as well :thumb:

I think if I did a couple of layers on this, I would have some pretty decent protection - again and only time can tell > durability.. This is one time I can't wait for it to rain ha.

Buffing:





Front wing water test.


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - decided to up the carnauba content - 35g of Carnauba in this mix - this is a high content !! - currently cooling.

results later - x-fingers :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

Im in on this thread!


----------



## TheGav

Mate, you are rapidly becoming my hero..

Was about to buy some BOS...I think I'll wait

Keep up the good work


----------



## AM1

Subscribed!!

Keep up the hard work, looks fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## Bero

The_Bouncer said:


> 35g of Carnauba in this mix - this is a high content !!


Looks good - what % carnuba are you up to?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bero said:


> Looks good - what % carnuba are you up to?


For this mix - Carnauba wax % very roughly worked out is around 65 - 75% :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Ok Mix #6 - As pointed out before I've upped the Carnauba to 35g which is quite a high content - much more that - well for homemade anyway - you start to get too hard a wax.

Mix 6 has come out good. Smooth enough to apply, buffs off after 5 minutes, leaves a nice gloss - again part of this potion has the PTFE ( Teflon ) mix in ( watch video for amazing results )

I'll let the pics and video talk this mix - I am getting to the point where, really what more can I do with it other than test durability. Tested on the boot area of the Merc - which was of course all cleaned down prior to applying #6

Ok # 6
Harder than #5 but that's due to Carnuba content :









Still is smooth & quite buttery to feel - easy to pick up on applicator or cloth









Here you can see it starting to haze up









Once buffed off, left nice gloss finish









Video here of how simple buffing was:





So - did the water test - Nothing will stick !! - Watch towards of the end of this vid where I chase the bead lol.





So - Got a bottle filled with water and squirted over to see how beading is - I'll leave this bit to your comments :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - refreshed the bonnet yet again - only applied 1 coat of #6 but was running out of time tonight.

I'll prepare a better vid but something I've not tried is sheeting ability from open hose.

anyway heres one, as I said I'll get a better vid to put up :thumb:


----------



## nothelle

Well, do you see any difference in sheeting, beading or looks from experiment to experiment? It's interesting to see that much carnauba would do to the paint...


----------



## RandomlySet

I've been wanting to make my own wax for years. I dare say my mum would go ape if i tried in our kitchen....

When I get my place with SWMBO, it will be the first thing I "cook"


----------



## Dan Clark

This is epic! I want some 

I'd be up for testing this all over my Black BMW Touring. 

Big congrats on getting this far with it, the videos and pics are very very impressive. 

Subscribed.


----------



## fitter

Tagging along


----------



## The_Bouncer

It was raining overnight here - so these pictures are normal 'rain on paint' so dare I say natural beading - this is bonnet covered in #6 - One layer only and no pre polish on paint.

Continuing durability...

:thumb:


----------



## jimbo666

Certainly impressive. I'm interested to see the durability after a wash or two! Top marks for doing this on your own.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Just want to add at this point. Give credit where it is due. Firstly to Ben, Rubbishboy's Homebrew thread which gave me the inspiration and done a lot of hard work on all the initial test stages.

Secondly to Dodo Juice which on those threads and between the lines gave away 99% hombrew recipes of the how/why/when - what and what not to try.

It gets all crazy when you laying in bed at 1am thinking ' ah, I'll try next mix with..... then doing a flip cos Mr Postie has not delivered the next ingredient, lol - not to mention the mess and the oil smell emittied from the kitchen area.. - Luckily Mrs Bouncer is very tolerant :thumb:

So a big :thumb: 's up to all.

If I'm allowed ( Not checked with mods ) - can't find the 'Gulp' smiley > I'll look at sending out a handfull of samples at the end of next week for anyone wishing to try a bit of homepotion - I'll send them out free of course as none of this is for a 'with profit' perspective.

My only request would be that for anyone wishing to try it that feedback and pictures are put back onto this thread. 

I'm going to keep on the durability of #6, that's staying on the bonnet & boot 

In the meantime... I've got an idea for #7 lol - I'm not stopping yet ha, I've still got another box full of potions I've not tried yet. )

Cheers for all the great comments & inspiration sofar :thumb:


----------



## Bero

I'd be glad to test 2 or 3 different waxes for ease of use, look and drability. Happy to cover postage and raw ingredient costs too.

If you do this with a few people can I suggest they are all numbered differently and not refer to your batch numbers....so all feedback is not influenced by contents, your opinion or other testers opinions.


----------



## The_Bouncer

lol - still testing :thumb:

Problem with making wax - keep checking it :O)

raining at mo'


----------



## ak07

last beading pic is awesome mate, have an escort cosworth parked outside in red wearing vics and beading is identical..


----------



## nothelle

Bouncer... last beading shot feels like a trully boutique wax already. And I'm in for the samples, and if you don't mind overseas shipment, I insist on covering the postage. Just want to be a part of your experiment from the other side of the globe... Thumbs up for you, see a lot of enthusiast in this, but seeing your effort, you take this hobby a step further....


----------



## The_Bouncer

just been outside for a quick smoke - check as you do...

Rain is heavier, beads are heavier & bouncing / sliding off quiet nicley..

Filming in the rain > yes I am mad :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - said I'd get a better video uploaded :thumb:


----------



## nothelle

If i remember correctly, swissvax recommends to apply their PTFE wax (Endurance) in a warm panel (~30 degrees) so the PTFE would bond properly, have you tried that and see the difference in performance?


----------



## The_Bouncer

nothelle said:


> If i remember correctly, swissvax recommends to apply their PTFE wax (Endurance) in a warm panel (~30 degrees) so the PTFE would bond properly, have you tried that and see the difference in performance?


not tried that, will do tho :thumb: thx

#6 whilst being good, is getting a skin on top of the wax, I think this is due to the solvents I'm using for drying aid purposes.

I need to re-evaluate the solvent content, reduce that down a bit and add additional natural oils to keep the texture.

It's a very fine line between what will work and what will work and look well.

Gotta' keep on tryin'

#7 being worked on. :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

Well done so far.

Ive not read the full thread but other than Carnauba have you tried any other waxes in there?


----------



## The_Bouncer

The Doctor said:


> Well done so far.
> 
> Ive not read the full thread but other than Carnauba have you tried any other waxes in there?


Yes, the two main combo waxes, carnauba & beeswax > I know there are others Montan etc but for now just the 2


----------



## The Doctor

The_Bouncer said:


> Yes, the two main combo waxes, carnauba & beeswax > I know there are others Montan etc but for now just the 2


Theres another much less glamarous wax you might want to try adding that will make it much easier to use and a nicer consistency. Ill not tell you which wax it is or it will spoil the fun for you!


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Indeed. I'm enjoying the different combos at the moment - certainly is a learning process :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

Yep, I'm sure you've already found out at this stage that carnauba is over hyped to the max! 

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer

The Doctor said:


> Yep, I'm sure you've already found out at this stage that carnauba is over hyped to the max!
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


It sure has it's place, with what i'm trying I am at the moment placing carnauba %'s in all the attempts. Although I think additional animal/vegtable waxes would certainly help the mix, well to ease the softness at least - I have some of those in the box so will be trying those out. :thumb:

There can be so many combinations and each one of those has different flash points, different mix volumes.

It ain't easy ha - but I'm having fun trying. Interesting learning curve


----------



## Bero

The_Bouncer said:


> For this mix - Carnauba wax % very roughly worked out is around 65 - 75% :thumb:


65-75% by what? I assume this can't be by % weight of final product?


----------



## mneame

Subscribed. Love the effort you have put in and looking forward to the next installment. 

I had a little wax test the other year on my car with all the different waxes I had in my collection. I prepped the car and then applied a different wax to each panel (half roof and half bonnet though), then kept a check on durability etc. Could be something to bear in mind to use a few versions you have to see how they hold up?


----------



## mneame

Bero said:


> 65-75% by what? I assume this can't be by % weight of final product?


Most likely by volume?


----------



## anthonyh90

This thread is amazing. keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Foxhound

Awesome!! one day i'll start reading those wax-making threads!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ wax carnauba on that pot was 35g - so total 'wax' content was by approx by volume, easier to state what g goes into it.


----------



## Supermega

Great thread, out of interest where are you getting the ingredients from? Kinda tempted


----------



## The_Bouncer

Supermega said:


> Great thread, out of interest where are you getting the ingredients from? Kinda tempted


Nearly everything can be purchased on ebay these days - depends how 'adventurous' on oil combos you want to be - but as Dodo replied earlier - these sound good but can be expensive and don't actually do much - I've just stuck with the base ingredients but have had ideas on additional ingredients ( which i'm still testing' in terms of combos. )

I can tell you tho.... damn there's loads to learn lol :thumb:

p.s #7 has been done, very soft buttery wax ) - damn this one sheets water fast and the remaining water lines beads up in milliseconds.. just need to look at what curing times I have on it - pics and vids of that one to come

:thumb:


----------



## nothelle

The best home made wax i made was probably 15 years ago... vegetable oil mixed with local wax to make my bike very 'wet look'. Indeed it was very wet look, attracted dust like crazy though, not to mention our kitchen ran out of veggie oil quite fast lol. 

Keep it up dude, go crazy with the ingredients, maybe put some lard into it as well


----------



## mneame

Just a thought, if you like certain properties of the ones you've made already, and providing you know exact incredients and quantities, could you remelt and remix them together? Say 40% of the one with the best sheeting, 30% of the one with the best beading and then 30% with the best durability to get 100%? Then if you like the way that performs calculate the quantities to replicate it from scratch or does it not work like that / more work than starting with the raw ingredients and adjusting the receipe?


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Possible I suppose but I'm just recording each new mix seperately, quantities etc - it is a case of working through each one at a time - eventually I'll find something I'm happy with that covers all bases. Each ingredient has a fine line - it's trying to find the best of each one - that's the quest. - :thumb:


----------



## galant fox

35 grams of carnauba, at how much quantity of finished product? Did you put 35 grams of carnauba for every pound of finished product? please clarify.


----------



## The_Bouncer

galant fox said:


> 35 grams of carnauba, at how much quantity of finished product? Did you put 35 grams of carnauba for every pound of finished product? please clarify.


No - each mix is different - say for example you used the bare ingredients of say 50g Carnauba & 50g of beeswax - then your Carnauba solid wax content would work at a 50/50 - easy market sell of 50% - as that mix would be rather unusable you'd go for say 30g of carnauba and 12g of beeswax > using this as a baseline increase or decrease as applicable in relation to % amounts of overall voume adjusted by other parts within the mix. That baseline can just be that, using oils etc to make up the rest of the mix, dependent on other part volumes is why some wax manufacturers market such a high % of carnauba when in fact the total overall carnauba amount % of the product could be 15 - 18%.

It's not measured by % adjusted in terms of pounds and kilos, It's measured by wax solids and other ingredients.

Hope that kinda makes sense. p.s I'm still confused lol

P.S all, still working on this, up to batch 11 at mo' lol - House smells very... erm citrus' at the moment. - More to come soon.


----------



## The Cueball

Keep it up, bet you are having a great time...

<cough> samples <cough>


----------



## VIPER

Good to read you're still working away on this buddy :thumb: I'm going to read the thread in full later on when I've got a bit more time, but great work


----------



## The_Bouncer

The Cueball said:


> Keep it up, bet you are having a great time...
> 
> <cough> samples <cough>


ha :thumb: - hopefully next 10 days or so



Viper said:


> Good to read you're still working away on this buddy :thumb: I'm going to read the thread in full later on when I've got a bit more time, but great work


Thx :thumb: - It kinda sucks you in a bit - laying awake at all hours thinking 'Ah, what about if I try some...'

Getting wax residue off the pots is a pain in the a... > for anyone trying this - don't use er' indoors best Ramsey's for this '> Whistles... It wasn't me... <'


----------



## nothelle

Keep it up buddy..... and what's with the citrus scent btw? anything to do with wax performance or just scent additive..?


----------



## galant fox

yeah you could say that again for being confused, and a lot more. Judging by the jar your using, i estimate at least 250 grams to 300 grams of finished wax product, would you mind telling us how many grams of carnauba have you use in it? Whats the most ideal weight for you so far?


----------



## Ste T

you know its still missing something carn't quite put my finger on it, now let me think what it could be ????


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Bloody superb lol.

Have you got that in high res ? - pm over if ya have - brilliant & love it

:thumb:


----------



## Ste T

The_Bouncer said:


> ^^ Bloody superb lol.
> 
> Have you got that in high res ? - pm over if ya have - brilliant & love it
> 
> :thumb:


pm on its way... ! :thumb:


----------



## prideinyouride

20RSport said:


> you know its still missing something carn't quite put my finger on it, now let me think what it could be ????


Very impressive! Spelt Chuck wrong btw.


----------



## Ste T

prideinyouride said:


> Very impressive! Spelt Chuck wrong btw.


thanks sorry u spotted the one before the update. fixed. :thumb:


----------



## Tabasco

20RSport said:


> thanks sorry u spotted the one before the update. fixed. :thumb:


two o's in too, so correct "to tough"


----------



## Ste T

Tabasco said:


> two o's in too, so correct "to tough"


fixed that too :thumb:


----------



## McClane

This thread is awesome! :thumb: I don't mind testing some. 

Well done to the Bouncer!


----------



## VIPER

That is great Ste, it really is :thumb:

(if you're fixing stuff, then both 'its' need to have a ' in them. Sorry for being pedantic and I'm not trying to be the spelling and punctuation police - honest  I just thought you'd want it to be correct ).


----------



## Cops

Great thread, great fun and an excellent advert produced by 20Rsport.


----------



## Ste T

Viper said:


> That is great Ste, it really is :thumb:
> 
> (if you're fixing stuff, then both 'its' need to have a ' in them. Sorry for being pedantic and I'm not trying to be the spelling and punctuation police - honest  I just thought you'd want it to be correct ).


sorted that too. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Still testing - :thumb: Yup, it does get bad when you start searching and hunting down companies across Europe to try things..

Bottle looks very err chemisty - Pear drop flavour wax anyone ?

Wiki > Wiki details


----------



## Brian.

What a great read this is, thanks for keeping us updated! If we're going to be really pedantic, I'm the editor of Peugeot Sport Club's magazine :lol:


If Chuck Norris used a car wax this would be it. It is so tough; it's too tough for Mr T, Hulk Hogan and Bruce Lee. This will kick the **** off other homebrew waxes giving outstanding gloss without compromising on durability. 
Simply apply thin coats in straight lines and allow the wax to haze before gently buffing off with a soft cloth. ​


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok - two pots of #13 > yup up to 13 folks lol.

On the old window sill cooling down - can't wait to try this version :thumb:

Nice colour to these so far - and errrm, house smells like a sweet shop lol


----------



## mneame

The_Bouncer said:


> Still testing - :thumb: Yup, it does get bad when you start searching and hunting down companies across Europe to try things..
> 
> Bottle looks very err chemisty - *Pear drop flavour wax anyone ?*Wiki > Wiki details


Yes please.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Just want to add that I caught up with Dom & PJ from Dodo last weekend, I was helping out at Mod Nats 2011 and major surprise to me was Dodo was the stall next to us :thumb: - Had a chat with Dom, now theres a man who is extremly passionate about what he does and his products and had no hesitation in guiding me where I needed to go and even gave me a few things to try, including removal cloths etc - I had wax #11 in the car and he even offered to evaluate it there and then, top man > anyway following Doms very helpful advice I've remixed a few of the ingredients, added a bit, removed a bit - So lets see how 13 comes out.

So big :thumbs: up to Dom & PJ @ Dodo - cheers guys, thanks for all the info and for being so passionate.


----------



## VIPER

Good to hear :thumb: Some in Dodo's position might have (maybe understandably) adopted a much more closed attitude to this, but that they've been open and helpful towards you is great!

Have you set a finite number of evolutions for this, or will you keep tinkering with it until it's perfect? I know it can be hard to draw a line under something and call it finished, and subsequent little changes here and there can end up being of no advancement and even being retrograde. Not that I've ever made a wax but I am like that with all my creative output over the years and it's difficult to call something 'done'.


----------



## The_Bouncer

I think the end point will be when I'm happy that I've managed to create a homewax that does a number of things :

Not in any particular order

1. Ease of application
2. Cures in less than 10 mins
3. Easy to rub off
4. Gives resonable deep gloss
5. Protects the paintwork by sheeting & beading nice
6. durability for around 3 months will do for me
7. Smells nice to use.

Ultimately there will be a point I'll call it a day, theres only so far you can ever get and it's all going to be the lower scale of wax production.

Just want to get to a point where I can say, Yes, I made that, it works and does a job

:thumb:


----------



## nothelle

Did i miss something, last time i read was pot #6, now up to #13 already? lol...you must be having a field day in the kitchen... i'm guessing #18 will be the final pot? *just a wild guess*.... It's been quite fun following your process....


----------



## dwmc

what an enjoyable read , great work MR Bouncer :thumb: . good to see those in the know how helping out aswell giving tips and advice ect .


----------



## The_Bouncer

Ok, I've taken Doms advice on board, I've upped the wax content and reduced the oils down a tad, swiched over a few grams here and there+ got a semi reasonable buffing off time, nice gloss etc - Going to leave this wax another 24 hours so I can see how it's colouring down. - #13 contains 27.5g of Carnauba.

However, I have another test panel - This is just an old door that has been prepped the same way you would a normal car before waxing.

It has 2 coats of #13 thinly applied, wax itself is very workable and soft ( Colli to use as comparison ) - each coat was given 25 minutes before I buffed it off

Water sprayed with normal spray bottle, then water just thrown over it.

Seems to work quite well Dr Watson :thumb: > Comments ?

(p.s whilst making this vid, you may here my neighbour taking an interest in what I was doing... "Is that American Wax"? you'll hear her say.) lol.


----------



## The_Bouncer

oops - forgot #13 bead pic :thumb:


----------



## CTR De

this is really looking special now , well done mate your patience has paid off


----------



## Ste T

Label V3, Wax V13

needed to make it look harder so allen key heads added..!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

I like this even better - to come in a pot you need an allen key to unscrew lol - 

V3 label liking this a lot :thumb: > cheers for making up


----------



## [email protected]

Brilliant read matey, Love threads like this, as said by many id be well up for a tester pot, will report back ect,

Cheers Jason


----------



## Brian.

Liking that new label with the allen key bolts!


----------



## GrahamKendall

and to think I used to think science was boring


----------



## The_Bouncer

GrahamKendall said:


> and to think I used to think science was boring


Ha - bloody mindblowing when you start going a bit deeper - damn some of the words they use I have to google em see what they mean...

:thumb:


----------



## bonkey

It's really cumeing on mate 

what a good idear with having to use an alen key to get in the pot


----------



## mneame

The_Bouncer said:


> Ok, I've taken Doms advice on board, I've upped the wax content and reduced the oils down a tad, swiched over a few grams here and there+ got a semi reasonable buffing off time, nice gloss etc - Going to leave this wax another 24 hours so I can see how it's colouring down. - #13 contains 27.5g of Carnauba.
> 
> However, I have another test panel - This is just an old door that has been prepped the same way you would a normal car before waxing.
> 
> It has 2 coats of #13 thinly applied, wax itself is very workable and soft ( Colli to use as comparison ) - each coat was given 25 minutes before I buffed it off
> 
> Water sprayed with normal spray bottle, then water just thrown over it.
> 
> Seems to work quite well Dr Watson :thumb: > Comments ?
> 
> (p.s whilst making this vid, you may here my neighbour taking an interest in what I was doing... "Is that American Wax"? you'll hear her say.) lol.
> 
> YouTube - ‪The Door‬‏


I'll take a pot of that in Pear Flavour please. I like to collect waxes


----------



## Dodo Factory

The wax I had a go with was a real credit to Mr Bouncer... perhaps slightly slow to cure in the show hall but it had a really good 'authentic' homebrew smell and some good beading properties. My one tip, beyond a few recipe tweaks, was not to lose the wonderful sense of originality and occasion it has. If too much of the homebrew feel is removed, it will lose some charm and perhaps not gain a great deal. For example, it smells of Linseed oil at the moment and that's a wonderful smell; quite nostalgic. Not everyone's cup of tea, but a real 'grower' of a smell and unlike any other car wax out there currently (I think!).


----------



## The_Bouncer

Dodo Factory said:


> The wax I had a go with was a real credit to Mr Bouncer... perhaps slightly slow to cure in the show hall but it had a really good 'authentic' homebrew smell and some good beading properties. My one tip, beyond a few recipe tweaks, was not to lose the wonderful sense of originality and occasion it has. If too much of the homebrew feel is removed, it will lose some charm and perhaps not gain a great deal. For example, it smells of Linseed oil at the moment and that's a wonderful smell; quite nostalgic. Not everyone's cup of tea, but a real 'grower' of a smell and unlike any other car wax out there currently (I think!).


Thx Dom :thumb: one of the areas I am struggling in, is curing time - I'm doing a bit of research at the moment on solvents - got a lot to learn :doublesho

In my eyes I'm trying to get this to be ready to buff within 5 minutes but at the same time be able to sit on the car for at least 30 without needing to double rub to get off. The Blue Velvet application test you did on the panel kinda made me speechless :doublesho > wipe on, wipe off job done.

Probably asking for too much from homebrew but I'm going to continue researching this - It's one of the areas indeed I'm having a toughy time with. Need to get somemore Linseed in anyway, as mentioned before I'm going for boiled as it apparent has quicker drying down time > maybe I need to increase that lots. Tried turpentine, ok but got a feeling too much of that will damage paint ? >

Gotta bury my head in the Science & Solvents monthly - Anyone trying this > it ain't easy for sure  ... but I'm not giving up just yet #14 coming next 5 days or so. 

:thumb:


----------



## rapidTS

nothelle said:


> If i remember correctly, swissvax recommends to apply their PTFE wax (Endurance) in a warm panel (~30 degrees) so the PTFE would bond properly, have you tried that and see the difference in performance?


carnauba + ptfe + citrus ( or other flowers ) based solvent+ secrets ingredients = swissvax shield

don't forget, long time ago swissvax was cabinet maker.

http://www.wwch.org/Technique/Finishes/FinWaxForm.htm

great work the bouncer :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Great Link - Thx Rapid :thumb:


----------



## Frans D

I loved the Rubbish Boys topic and am also very enthusiastic about your project.
Am planning to experiment a bit also and found already a website where I can buy all kinds of oils, waxes etc.

I am not native english so I hope I may ask some questions to see if I understand the principes well.

First the ingredients:

1) Carnauba wax: protection
2) Other waxes, like bees wax, candelilla wax etc: part protection, part to soften up the mixture, part to keep the solid contents high enough.
3) Oils: to soften up the mixture and also to give the final result a wet look.
4) Scent oils: To give the wax a certain smell
5) Solvents: drying aid

Correct, or? 

Other questions:

6) I pressume your total amount of mixed waxes should be as high as possible, compared to the total volume. What should this be approx, 90% or so?
7) Regarding giving the wax a scent I see two possibilities; an essential oil and a scent/perfume oil. What would be the best one to use?
8) Any advise on what being the best solvent medium and percentage per volume to use?

I would be much obliged for some answers, however I understand it consumes a lot of time to research this kind of things and because of that you may not be willing to answer them.


----------



## rapidTS

have a look here

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/rubbish_boys_original.php

rubbish boys original 28 g of carnauba for a 100 g pot and the bouncer #13 , 27.5 g


----------



## The_Bouncer

rapidTS said:


> have a look here
> 
> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/rubbish_boys_original.php
> 
> rubbish boys original 28 g of carnauba for a 100 g pot and the bouncer #13 , 27.5 g


:thumb:

much higher on homebrew and it becomes a bit too hard and settles down to unusable - retail products do go higher.


----------



## rapidTS

carnauba is like rock, so, too much carnauba is not good for applying with a pad, but by hand ?

my local swissvax rep use his thumb nail to take a little nut of wax and then apply the wax like this man






ps : excuse my very poor english.


----------



## mneame

rapidTS said:


> carnauba is like rock, so, too much carnauba is not good for applying with a pad, but by hand ?
> 
> my local swissvax rep use his thumb nail to take a little nut of wax and then apply the wax like this man
> 
> YouTube - ‪Swissvax Divine Demonstration by detailfinish‬‏
> 
> ps : excuse my very poor english.


I have waxes that state on the container that they should be applied like that. I've tried it and they then tend to be on there quite thickly compared to a pad application.

If applying by bare hand it's an idea to take rings and watches off unlike the guy in the vid. One small slip and there could be a nasty mark to deal with.


----------



## Frans D

Was way of with my questions, found allready the answers by reading some other topics and websites.

Having a hard time regarding finding Montan Wax and silicones ment for car wax production.
Can only find addresses where you have to buy in bulk.

If someone knows an address were I can buy small packages, I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## rapidTS

imho, silicone is no way. You'de better go to lidl buy some W5 wax at 3.99 € the 200 ml pot and job is done.

for montan wax...great waxes makers are going to montan oil.

http://autoinclifestyle.com/AutoInc Detailing/care.html


----------



## Frans D

I think its for nobody who tries to make a car wax themselves about the costs.
And silicones are in every car wax, so thats why I try to get a hold of them.

Regarding the Montan oil and the refering tree were it should come from;
Nobody seems to have ever found info about such a tree...
You can only buy Montan wax and not Montan oil.
See also the RB topic; 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38432&highlight=rubbish+boys&page=11

Sorry Bouncer, don't want to hijack your topic.
Was curious if you had some additional info, for a fellow who wants to try the same as you do.


----------



## alan_mcc

i'd love to make my own wax - something different. what you've done is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Henry33

very interesting reading 
so what are the ingredients you have used for the latest wax ? 
I am going to try it too


----------



## nothelle

So what's the update on the latest brew?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Latest Brew is ok, durability still holding and I'm waiting on a few more ingredients but I may actually make up some more of the latest and put into sample pots - watch this space :thumb:

It'll be this one :


----------



## nothelle

Kewl... waiting for samples  

That sprayer noise on the video sounds like a bird on the background...


----------



## The_Bouncer

It is birds - I live out in the sticks, plenty of wildlife including kites, hawks, etc. Noisy little gits sometimes :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Superb thread, I've just read through it from the start! It makes me want to break out the kitchenware and camping stove and see what I can come up with as well 

Loving the labels too! Best of luck, will be watching this closely :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## rapidTS

very good work :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

#20.

Good beading & sheeting + Nice gloss on this test panel - getting there :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS

#20 :doublesho

let us know....how much coconut oil ?


----------



## andyedge

Wow, just read through the whole thread. Great work, keep it up :thumb:

You should wear one of these when concocting your latest brew


----------



## Frans D

Looking great. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

# 20 on a quick bead test - 2 layers applied then soft buffed off - nice and tight.

what do you reckon ?


----------



## Frans D

It looks like this one has potential. 

How is the haze of the wax and how long did it took to haze?


----------



## k1+

Interesting DIY, great effort.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Frans D said:


> It looks like this one has potential.
> 
> How is the haze of the wax and how long did it took to haze?


This one is not too bad, around 7/10 mins - then buffed with soft fur buffing cloth. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Rain here today so 'el naturel' beading.

#20 on the side/top of one of Mr's B,s commercials. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

I do like nice beading :thumb:


----------



## Frans D

Hi B,

Beading looks nice. :thumb:

Btw: whats the consistency of the wax, is it hard or soft, crumbly etc?
A pic of the wax itself would also be nice.


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok.

Mix #21. Same components as mix #20 but with 1 added new ingredient.

This time tested for sheeting. Mix #21 is very much nearing the pinnacle of what I can produce in the kitchen.

Mix #21 sheeting compares with all the other waxes I have. At this point I'm very pleased with the outcome. In terms of Carnauba, the Carnauba wax content is a nice high 27.5grams worth. :thumb:

For those that like sheeting, would like to hear you feedback on below video, the mix itself in standard form also beads up nice & tight in those areas where it does. ( please note, it was raining when I did this test hence test panel 'pre-beaded' < new word lol

Thx


----------



## dooka

Looking forward to trying a spot of this. What does it smell of. Vanilla in mine please ..


----------



## mneame

So, when will some be available for purchase?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Ok - wax 21.

Amazing Sheeting ability and amazing beading ability, got a special ingredient in that I'm starting from scratch with - however the wax has set off a bit crumbly, > Still have the 27.5g Carnuba in at this point - it's ok when the MF pad is wiped in the pot a few times, goes on fine, I think I have too much solvent in this mix as seems to be setting off too quick. Going to try and get this mix a bit better consistency(sp)

The wax in operation

Video of #21 sheeting - Absolute no water was left on this test bonnet





Pic of #21 beading :thumb:










I'm going to try this over the Merc tomorrow ( more time & better weather ) - should get a good vid from it.

Thx :wave:


----------



## nothelle

I noticed that you're into sheeting & beading instead of how they look on the paint?


----------



## The_Bouncer

nothelle said:


> I noticed that you're into sheeting & beading instead of how they look on the paint?


no this is this increased side affect :wave: At the same time of doing this the primary factors are still there - Gloss, shine, ease on/off. durability and overall uniqness of still being able to do it in the kitchen

For a general allrounder, mix is fair on the button at # 20.

#21 takes it up a level. > better beading / sheeting performance :thumb: > For me it's getting the best out of what ingredients I can, after all I have no got millions in the bank or employ a team of chemists - just little old me on the homebrew thing - constant tweaking here & there. It's not a million miles away - I set out from the start to do the best I can, I'm not there yet


----------



## The_Bouncer

*This write up: Reflections, Pressure Washer sheeting video & overall Bead*

What a nice day, #22 applied over the bonnet of the Merc > off to do the rest of it after this write up. Car was shampoo washed prior & 2 layers of #22 applied.

Going back to gloss and depth of finish, always hard to show on a silver car but I'll have a go

What is number #22 ? Special mix this one, got this a nice texture and feels very smooth on the MF pad I used to apply > Interesting colour... Bit of a side effect but nice.










Wax on curing :










Buffed off using furry towel, nice reflections :



















Ok heres a video of the sheeting and water retention abilities of #22. I think I need a better video camera as I think the water repellent & protection on this is pretty wow :thumb:






And the after effect of pressure washing beading from the bonnet










Off to do more of the car. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

*2 more videos - Pressure Washer & Open Hose*

As it says really, these are better vids - 1st one showing how #22 wax reacts with pressure washer, 2nd one how it manages an open hose.

Homebrew on steriods :thumb:

Pressure Washer:





Open Hose:


----------



## Hasan1

Looking good. How long did it take to make it


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hasan1 said:


> Looking good. How long did it take to make it


Well I've been trying to make homebrew since April.

To mix up #22 - about 20 mins, then 24hours curing time :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb: - :thumb: - :thumb: - :thumb: -


----------



## The_Bouncer

Now some people were asking what it looked like on the paint > reflections > :thumb:


----------



## nothelle

Sheeting & reflection reminds me a bit like z glasur, a very nice result indeed


----------



## chillihound

Any chance of trying some, silver is such a hard colour to get shine and depth to - I know.

I can do a side by side with some Colly 915 but i'd already suggest your homebrew beads and sheets at least as well - wouldn't be fair to say better without direct comparison.


----------



## rapidTS

very very good work :thumb:

any chance to find the # 21 special ingredient in this shop ?

http://www.bonnymans.co.uk/products/index.php?categoryID=1367


----------



## The_Bouncer

rapidTS said:


> very very good work :thumb:
> 
> any chance to find the # 21 special ingredient in this shop ?
> 
> http://www.bonnymans.co.uk/products/index.php?categoryID=1367


:thumb: No not in there, a lot of them are though ebay, an average wax can be made up of a lot of items from there. To make something a bit special you have to dig a bit deeper.

I've probably done about 250+ hours reading on this, gotten myself down all kinds of routes, some better than others. Given myself headaches and even woke up at 3.30am to make a wax beacuae I had a 'brainwave' lol - It depends how far you want to take a wax really. Theres a million ways to make a car shine - and a million ingredients to do it 

It's finding what works for an individual I suppose. :thumb:


----------



## Hou

Wow looks great, I want to try doing this but have too much on at the moment


----------



## VIPER

Looks to be performing excellently there :thumb: That's one very nice looking Merc as well I have to say :car:


----------



## dooka

Good to see you the past couple of
Days Mr Bouncer. 

Tried some of the #22 next to Glasur today on a silver BMW. Can't comment on durability, as for looks, water behaviour and beading. On par with Glasur for sure. #22 has better flake pop. Beading not quite as tight, but we are talking splitting split hairs here. 

Sheeting is impressive. Very fast indeed. 

One thing I say. When Mr Bouncer turned up, his silver merc looked very wet indeed. Which is great for silver or lighter colour cars. 

Will try on a few other colours soon. Will try on a black bentley on friday.


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ whoa - Cheers Rob, thank you for your great notes on '22' - Esp the comparison :thumb: 

Can't wait to see the results from Fri, Thanks for the bits n bobs too :thumb:

Catch up soon


----------



## rapidTS

omg, product 3 on a test wax, # 22 on a bentley :doublesho

you read a lot but meet also great waxes makers / users. 

I've learned more speaking with my local swissvax rep than reading, but they are very secret in switzerland. :wall:

I think it' s necessary for you to find a name and a price for a 200 ml pot


----------



## badman1972

Excellent stuff mate, a lot of work gone into it but looking well worthwhile :thumb:


----------



## markbigears

Where are we at now bouncer in the great wax discovery? Loving your work, a really great thread. Thanx for the great read.


----------



## gortreck

This was a really interesting read! I will be very interested to see how this looks on a darker car too, I have a dark metallic blue, and if any tests on a red have been done too, my wifes is red! Father in laws is a grey so that would be all 3 colours looking amazing 

What are your plans for sample / selling of your wax Mr Bouncer? I would definitely be interested in a sample and depending on price, would still be interested in a sale pot 

Also one more question, I have read that if you put FK1000p on top of some waxes it retains the waxes fantastic look but gives it that little bit more durability. Would that work with your Homebrew? Or does your homebrew deliver on par durability anyway?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## The_Bouncer

gortreck said:


> This was a really interesting read! I will be very interested to see how this looks on a darker car too, I have a dark metallic blue, and if any tests on a red have been done too, my wifes is red! Father in laws is a grey so that would be all 3 colours looking amazing
> 
> What are your plans for sample / selling of your wax Mr Bouncer? I would definitely be interested in a sample and depending on price, would still be interested in a sale pot
> 
> Also one more question, I have read that if you put FK1000p on top of some waxes it retains the waxes fantastic look but gives it that little bit more durability. Would that work with your Homebrew? Or does your homebrew deliver on par durability anyway?
> 
> Cheers
> Tony


Hi Tony - Thx for the great questions. It is early, early stages still for this wax, re samples I have indeed put a few out there to different people to test as I can only see what I see in my own tests & panels, those people that have samples it is for feedback only - At the moment I have no more pots but another batch for samples may possibly be made up in the near future.

Re colour, I'd say the hombrew is diverse, it should work well with any colour. > After all it's nothing but a simple wax and not purporting to be a specific one colour etc. By the nature of the many types of paint & finishes on vehicles, it will of course 'look' better on some rather than others > In addition Re Durability, the components of this wax 'suggest' to me it will be ok - I'd like to think of this as possibly a 3month wax > at least that's what I'm aiming for - In no way and certainly without full tests, say it will be a 6monther etc, however it's so, so early days I can't even comment on that one > I guess that's where feedback over time will come from.

Re selling the wax > gosh I've not even really gone or thought down that route yet lol - at the moment it's a wax I can make in the kitchen with ingredients I can source trying not to upset Mrs B by making too much mess. :thumb: Mrs B bless her is getting pretty clued up on beading & sheeting tho' > she was even talking about 'fleck' the other day :doublesho

It'll be a long way off 'IF' anything happens indeed with this other than a few pots out there.

Comparing the wax - I'm Malcom in the middle here - I'm certainly not comparing or assuming the homebrew I can make against ANY other wax out there - to me it's just my lill homebrew that does it's thang.

If people wish to post that is performs like so & so are beads like whatsit face, or behaves like thingymajig - then thats part of feedback - or if people say it's poop, and threw it in the bin  then again that's feedback. Positive & Negative certainly welcome.

I'm still here - almost coming into the 5th month - of trying to get what I see is my vision of homebrew - I've got a little bit and literally we are talking gram and millileters here of things I want to move about.

For me it is and has been fun, a challenge, educational, rewarding, confusing and at the same time exciting ( re in prior note about me getting up at 3.30am to make a wax cos I had a brainwave ) lol. > And I'd like to thank/blame (lol) RB & Dodo for the sleepness nights, inspiration, great information, the chats and some very sound advice whilst doing this.

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## athol

Just read this from the beginning, what a good read  loved it. and if you do decide to sell a few pots..add me to the list please !


----------



## charger17

What are you using to saponify the oils?


----------



## The_Bouncer

charger17 said:


> What are you using to saponify the oils?


A combination of solvents including natural citrus oils and acetates.

One of the thing I am looking at is changing down the solvents on this - affect of the wax shouldn't change that much in this batch, just have a few ideas to give it a bit more appeal & workability


----------



## Ewald

Saponification is making soap out of oil and a base (like lye). I don't think Bouncer is doing that, as soap is pretty much useless in a wax.


----------



## charger17

Saponifying the oils will help smooth out the wax and give it a little substance, most wax manufacturers do this. You could try adding a little morpholine or witcamide 511, but not too much, you dont want to completely saponify the oils or the wax will be difficult to remove.


----------



## Ewald

charger17 said:


> Saponifying the oils will help smooth out the wax and give it a little substance, most wax manufacturers do this. You could try adding a little morpholine or witcamide 511, but not too much, you dont want to completely saponify the oils or the wax will be difficult to remove.


Well, you apparently know more about the chemistry of wax making than I do.

However, from my own wax making experiments I don't see a real need to "help smooth out the wax and give it a little substance". What is it that makes you say that there is such a need?

Also, having soap in a wax would make it sensitive to water, which I'd want to avoid. Do you think that this is not a problem?

Why do you believe that _most_ wax manufacturers do this?


----------



## charger17

Ewald said:


> Why do you believe that _most_ wax manufacturers do this?


Working for one of them helps lol


----------



## rapidTS

The_Bouncer said:


> A combination of solvents including natural citrus oils and acetates.
> 
> One of the thing I am looking at is changing down the solvents on this - affect of the wax shouldn't change that much in this batch, just have a few ideas to give it a bit more appeal & workability


thanks to show us the way :thumb:

I'm going to try ethyl acetate I'm not happy with my coconut oil ester...too much oily.


----------



## Ewald

charger17 said:


> Working for one of them helps lol


So, you are aware of _one_ particular wax manufacturer doing this?


----------



## rapidTS

charger17 said:


> Saponifying the oils will help smooth out the wax and give it a little substance, most wax manufacturers do this. You could try adding a little morpholine or witcamide 511, but not too much, you dont want to completely saponify the oils or the wax will be difficult to remove.


great. 

we just have to find this products


----------



## The_Bouncer

+ I'm not making an Emulsifier at this point - witcamide 511 isn't really friendly stuff either MSDS for Witcamide 511


----------



## charger17

Ewald said:


> So, you are aware of _one_ particular wax manufacturer doing this?


No, I'm aware of many that do this, altho I'm not prepared to name who, I take it that you personally know of some that do not and that your own experiences lead you to the conclusion that saponification is not the way to go, so good luck to you.



The_Bouncer said:


> + I'm not making an Emulsifier at this point - witcamide 511 isn't really friendly stuff either MSDS for Witcamide 511


Hey no problem, just thought it might help, good luck with your trials


----------



## VIPER

*'22' Beta Test*

Jay very kindly sent me a sample of the wax you've all been reading about here over the past months to have a play with, and on Saturday I had a red Hyundai to try it on.

_(ADDITIONAL INFO: Prep beforehand and post washing stage was simply Autoglym Super Resin Polish, applied on a Zaino 'oval' applicator using the 'polishing' side and then smoothed out with the black side.)_



















I'll cut to the chase early on here and say I was very impressed with it!! The wax is of really smooth consistancy - quite firm when in the container, yet soon softens up once scooped out and onto the pad (Meguiar's 'yellow'). As the tin is small and obviously the pad won't fit in, I got a small amount out with a finger, and 'buttered' it onto the pad face.










What I especially liked was the ease of application. I've been in the position of beta testing a couple of paste waxes on here over the years and one or two suffered from a degree of 'stickiness'; i.e they were hard to glide over the surface and caused the pad to 'grab' at the paint, making achieving a smooth, uniform layer quite tricky, and as we all know - getting a thin, even layer down on the paintwork is a key element to faciliting easy buffing and preventing hologram type smears appearing later on. Anyway, no such problems here as '22' applied like a dream and covered the entire bonnet without going back into the tin for anymore.

Quite hard to make out the wax on the bonnet here, but hopefully you can just about make it out.










On the wings I deliberately applied more than I'd normally do: A. let the wax show up on the panel, as when I apply wax normally, it's so thin the camera would never pick it up and B. to see how 'over application' would affect the removal process, as so many people, in my humble opinion, still put too much wax on.










So, the removal process. This again can make or break a wax for me, and no matter how good the looks are, or how well it protects etc. if I find it hard to use, then I'll simply dispense with it. Actually, this holds true for any detailing product - if I find myself 'fighting' the product in use, its days are numbered in my kit. Some waxes, even after doing a swipe test can still prove a little smeary upon removal and you can end up chasing it all over the panel to get a clean wipe off, and then suffer from outgassing manifesting itself in the hologram type effects on the paint.

I can report no issues here in that department whatseover :thumb:. After following Jay's supplied instructions about the curing time, I performed a standard quick swipe test which revealed clean paint, I was able to remove/buff the residue off with very little effort and in this respect it ranks as one of the easiest LSPs I've used. On the wing where 'too much' was applied, it still buffed very well.

So, a few after shots of the bonnet and the wing and couple of beading pics at the end. _(reasons very long and boring meant I didn't have time to do the rest of the car, but I still have 99% of the wax left in the tin, so can continue to use and evaluate it on other cars)._
































































What I can't report on yet of course is the durability, but I will do as and when.

If I had a slight criticism and this is, of course, entirely subjective: I wasn't over keen on the smell. It's not unpleasant by any means, but as a really 'delicious' smell is something a lot of people love about their waxes, perhaps a slightly different fragrance could be trialled?

To conclude then: That a non professional chemist - and I'm sure Jay won't mind me referring to him as such - can produce a wax that even works at all would be something of an achievement. That this wax outperforms many I've tried (in both pre-production spec, and finished waxes I've actually bought) in terms of ease of use and looks is really quite remarkable, and I for one, wouldn't know where to start with making a wax of my own, so I doff my cap to '22' and its creator - a job *very, very well done!* :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Well I certainly can't argue with the boss :thumb:

Thank you Viper for your review and feedback of '22', re the smell of Batch One Edition, that one is certainly a 'love it or hate it' for sure.

I'm actually taking the core mix of 22 and doing a '22.1' revision :thumb: - Early indicators are showing that one to be a be more 'nose friendly' but giving the exact same performance.

Again, thank your so much for your time and effort + loading pics etc on the above. Deffo gives me the mojo to keep on the hombrew till I get it where I think it should be. Not a million miles away :O)

One of the thing's I've also set out in this homebrew is to try and replicate one of my fav waxes which is Vic Concours in terms of the way it gives a nice 'wet look' finish > . OK this has been difficult but I noticed for sure as I've progressed through the batches it's gotten close..> My Merc was looking like this when I did the whole car the other day and your pics above, I certainly think do this justice as well.


:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Super Duper Work there........ :thumb:

Well impressed you even sound like a pro giving the wax a 22.1 lol


----------



## AllieCB

Looks good! 
Seems effective!
Next step, yummy smells!!! (I'm a fan of yummy smelling waxes)


----------



## Dave KG

I think its rubbish  :lol::lol:

Though more seriously, nice little review above with some nice beading shots... I am getting nice beading from the version Jay sent me  I liked the smell though (so did Allie, perhaps your version is different Mark?, Jay would know  ).

Durability - we'll we're a couple of weeks in, approaching three actually, and it is still going strong but we'll be keeping tabs on it :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Maybe Dave, as you say Jay can confirm or deny 

Actually, it's quite an odd thing: all the time I was using it I'm thinking: "What does this smell of?" Just couldn't put my finger on it (or nose to be more accurate :lol, but now he's said what it is, and I've had another sniff, I don't mind it now. Maybe it was just some weird psychological thing where because my brain couldn't 'compute' what it was, it was telling me I wasn't keen? And now I know, it's coming around to liking it? :lol:

Or maybe it's just that I've just got an odd brain......and nose?  :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

lol, Cheers Dave :thumb:

Actually Dave, you have a 'slight' diff version to Mark. #22 is a faster sheeter than #20 although they should both bead, apply etc about the same.

Thx for the heads up on the durability :thumb:

22.1 :thumb: now has a different smell :driver:

Yup Mark it does grow on you a little bit - and since I suggested what it smelled like how many times have you 're-sniffed' it :thumb:


#20 & #22 are same smell :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

I've got it strapped under my nose with cable ties, so have been breathing it in constantly all day.......that _is_ safe right? :lol: :lol:

Seriously, just the once at lunchtime. Gonna go and have another sniff in a bit though :thumb:

EDIT: Smells like 'pear drops' now - anyone remember those?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hi Mark,
This is Mrs B. I have been getting slighly worried about Mr B walking around with a little pot constantly under his nose...................looks like he got you addicted too!!!!


----------



## Dave KG

Slightly different version it is then  Whatever it is, I am enjoying using it at the moment, and the test car has just come back from holiday to Isle of Wight so will be interesting to get the three week wash test


----------



## VIPER

:lol: The secret 'cult' of wax sniffing eh? Do they do a rehab course for that?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Viper said:


> :lol: The secret 'cult' of wax sniffing eh? Do they do a rehab course for that?


Hahaha, I'll investigate that if I can't get the aftershave version to work :speechles

:driver:


----------



## chillihound

I haven't had the chance to test Jay's 22 yet but when I received the sample the first thing I did was pop the lid for a sniff.

22 took me back 21 years to my time as a bodyshop paint sprayer, cellulose thinners and strong at that is what I smelt.

Will test and report back soon.


----------



## AllanF

Well done im loving this thread!! great to see some one experimenting and showing what they have done!! If you start selling it let me know ill buy some to try!


----------



## The_Bouncer

22 In the rain :thumb: Rain was hard 'bouncy' > see how it is on the road in vid


----------



## The_Bouncer

Been on the wax today...









Vid of the best bits being loaded up lol :driver:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Don't blame me - I just make the stuff ha.

Creative video skills of a 5 year old :thumb:

Been on the wax all morning... Wax On - Wax Off ( has sound in the vid ) - A combination of loads of little bits to date


----------



## rapidTS

c'est énorme


----------



## Frans D

Great video.
Been pretty busy and its been a while since I visited your topic.
I love the review of Viper, as I recognise a lot of the points he's addressing in terms of stickyness and smeary residues of waxes.
I've done around 25 different homebrews by now and encountered these problems a lot.
Most of the brews stay to greasy or are to sticky, there are only 2 of my brews close to what I want.

Also I have the same demands as Viper wants in a wax; easy on - easy off.
So it should stay nice and greasy during the applying process so it spreads well.
However after applying you should get a nice haze and the haze should be easy to remove.

I know first hand, how difficult it is to create such a wax at home as I am still fighting with it.
So thumbs up and respect for you Bouncer; in creating such a wax. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thx for your continued input to this thread Frans :thumb:

It is indeed easy to create a wax that does something but very hard to get it refined to a point where a lot of the elements are ticked and it does what you want it too.

All it can ever be is trial and error - there are so many different ways & products to make a wax, some ingredients you have to look deeper for and some of what you think about will work ends up being no good.

The trick here is to stick with it, constantly test,test, & do more testing.. Will I ever be satisfied ? > probably not as there are always things to do with it - however with the mix I have it's now more just moving a few grams & mls of ingredients about to get it where I want it.

It's great fun though and you do end up learning a lot about how all these things go together + for me more about so of the wild claims ( and costs ) of some commercial products that ultimately are no better than each other.

If most of the brews are to greasy then you need to look at the oils you are using and the amounts - Coconut oil for example, great and increases the 'gloss' look on a car however a bit too much in the mix and you have something which stays way to greasy and can make it sticky. I also found Linseed to be a bit greasy & sticky for my liking.

Two schools of thought I've come across since making homebrew:

Some people seem to think ( because of the wild commercial claims ) that you simply melt down carnauba wax and pour into a pot, hey presto 100% carnauba wax.. - We all know that will never happen as it will be a block of wax harder than concrete.

Others think there are mystical and expensive oils, i.e found in the upper regions in the Congo belonging to the leaves of the Goomygabba tree and extraction process by the shumba beetle - ( don't google that I just made it up ). :thumb:

Sometimes simple is best & some of the expensive oils don't do diddly squat - for a semi decent homebrew get the main parts of the wax correct and then work / tweak around the edges :thumb:

Good luck with your trials - let us know how you get on :O)


----------



## Frans D

Hello Bouncer,

With homebrews, it's a bit like "don't try this at home" if you don't have the time, patience and money for it.
With testing you will buy a lot of products and most of them will end up on the shelf, doing nothing.
I recently ordered a couple of extra solvents, because I didn't like the turpentine.
So I am now experimenting a bit with those and I have to say; I see better results.
Testing oils gave also some amazing results; Replacing one oil for another and being a mix at first to sticky, could give a second result being to greasy allthough it was just an exchange of oils (same percentages).
So it's a lot of fiddling around; using other ingredients means rearranging a formula.
Well I guess you've been there also and perhaps still am.

It's a lot of fun experimenting with making a home brew, but it is very time consuming (as you can't make 20 different brews a day).


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^^ Agree 100% - 

also the mess & smells around the house. ha

:thumb:


----------



## Frans D

We are lucky to have a big attic, so I am working overthere.
No smells or mess in the rest of the house.


----------



## GrahamKendall

Sorry if this is backtracking a tad just been able to upload this due to house moving and lack of interweb. Bouncer was kind enough to send me a pot of his #20 to try, I feel bad that it has taken so long to upload this.

I got a pot of 20 to try on my black disco. The testing conditions for a wax were less than ideal as we were experiencing a mini heatwave (Strange for west central scotland!) I stripped any wax and products off the bonnet using an apc to give the wax a good test.

The wax was buttery and was very easy to apply to the panel using a mf applicator, it had a very good spread for the tiny quantity I used. It hazed almost immediately, I left it to cure for about 15-20 minutes, Bouncer recommended longer but I got over excited and had to see what it looked like.

It buffed off very easily with a mf cloth, was very surprised considering the heat.










Above shows the wax applied

I will say now that I only waxed the passenger side of the bonnet below the central panel with bouncers wax, whereas the rest was treated with cg xxx hardcore paste wax.










Shows the section with bouncers wax buffed off, It left a lovely deep shine and felt lovely to touch. The only issue I had was there was a very slight smear left behind, however It could have been due to my technique or the scorching weather or light, as I didn't notice it in duller weather.

I was keen to see its durability, so after a couple of weeks of non washing, and the car looking like crap, being covered in dirt and dust etc, I simply got the hose out cranked up the pressure and took it to the bonnet. Sheeting and beading was still fantastic, the dirt came straight off it.










Bear in mind this is a homebrew, I would go as far to say that it has faired better than the xxx, it can be seen on the passenger panel of the bonnet.

I would defo be happy to regularly use a wax such as this.:buffer:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow !! - Cheers for such a great review Graham :thumb:

Interesting on that last picture you can see the line of where you applied #20. The mix of #20 suggest to me that the durability will be good > still to be tested < but so far that looks like my test panels when I freshly apply it.

'22' is where I have taken this mix to - but in reality it's just a few tweaks on #20

Look forward to see how the durability remains on the disco :thumb:

Thank you again.


----------



## nothelle

After following this thread, Mr. Bouncer here was nice enough to send me one of the batch 22.... So big thanks :thumb: for taking the trouble of sending your work halfway across the world.

So here goes my review

The wax itself: I like the initial impression on the wax packaging, though it's only a sample pot. Simple tin can, with handwritten logo, kinda makes a strong impression of a homebrew wax. Color is a bit minty and consistency is a bit soft, like a balm or Chap Stick. The smell definitely needs some improvement as it is a bit chemically strong....









Application: I use my D/A polisher on speed 2-3 with 4" spot pad to apply. Application was easy, as it is a soft wax; it didn't take much effort to swipe it using the pad and transfer it to the panel. Yet, application didn't go as far as other brand wax (at least in my experience), a swipe on the pad could only go as far as 1 to 1.5 panels before reapplying.

Buffing: I chose two different methods for buffing here, wait for 5-6 min for the hood and about 10-15 on the rest to compare. The buffing on the hood was quite easy, however problems on the rest. As time goes the residue became dry and harder to buff. Not really grabby, just dried out and need clean MF to buff out the smearing. Either this is because of the tropical climate, or this is more like a WOWO product.

Result: My initial impression was this wax does a good job in darkening the paint and mutes the metallic. From 10 feet the orange peel on my car seems to be appearing everywhere. But this is as expected like other waxes with high carnauba content. Similar comment also came from a fellow detailer, who was kind enough to lend me his space. He also mentioned that the color became deep enough so the light reflection seemed to be embedded inside the paint (well kinda loss words for it, maybe a 3D reflection?)

Overall Result: Quite impressed on how this homebrew wax made its impact, it certainly has a lot of potential to become a boutique wax. You can see the difference upon application. My criticism: improve the smell and buffing definitely has to be less than 5 min after initial application.

I'd say continue on and keep improving, nice to see this hobby becoming more than just a 'hobby'. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Pics:
50/50.. 'Z' brand on the left (3 weeks from initial apply) and Bouncer on the right. Kinda hard to see the darkening effect on the photo though









The rest:



























Beading:









Thanks for reading


----------



## Frans D

Nice reviews.

@nothelle; I'm brewing a bit to and smell is for me on the last place.
The products to get a nice smell off your wax are pretty expensive and I wouldn't bother bringing a nice smell to a home brew, untill I am 1.000 % happy with the endresult.
Maybe The Bouncer has the same opinion about this as me.

May I ask what you mean with; "buffing definitely has to be less than 5 min after initial application".
You want it to haze quicker, or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## nothelle

Yup, i forgot this is not a commercial run lol... i agree at this stage scent should be the least of your worry

On your question, I think in need to rephrase my wording: From my experience, hazing took about 15 min give or take after intial application, but after it left 5min mark from intial application, the residue became dry and harder to remove, hence it left a bit of smearing. I didn't experienced problem on the part where i buffed it out rather quick. Like i said it could be because of the humidity & temperature as it was quite hot today


Frans D said:


> Nice reviews.
> 
> @nothelle; I'm brewing a bit to and smell is for me on the last place.
> The products to get a nice smell off your wax are pretty expensive and I wouldn't bother bringing a nice smell to a home brew, untill I am 1.000 % happy with the endresult.
> Maybe The Bouncer has the same opinion about this as me.
> 
> May I ask what you mean with; "buffing definitely has to be less than 5 min after initial application".
> You want it to haze quicker, or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hi Nothelle,

Thank you for your great review 

Since I sent out the sample of '22' to you - revision 22.1 has taken place so the original smell has been revised, it's a much softer, pleasant aroma 

My recomendation on application is :

1. Ensure bodywork is clean and free from any contaminates

2. Using a MF pad or Foam applicator, apply the wax thinly ( 1 dip in the pot should be enough to do a front wing etc )

3. Allow 5/7 minutes to cure and buff down with soft buffing fur towel to remove any residue of the wax

4. If a Re-buff of a panel is required, please use a clean buffing towel.

5. For super results apply a 2nd layer after 3/4 hours.



Out of interest I've not tried application via machine yet so that was an interesting trial. :thumb:

Did you try any water sheeting of this product ? > It's quite interesting 

also very good to hear that the paint flecks, metallic reflections look deep - that indeed was also my on my personal tick list of thing's I wanted this wax to do.

Again, thanks for taking the time out for testing this for me :thumb:


----------



## nothelle

Yup, followed your instruction, just out of curiosity i tried out different method since others have tried the regular route. But just as i experienced 5-7 minutes probably is the right timeband to buff out the residue. I forgot to document the sheeting, but on my hood, the beading covered about 40% of the panel and they shaped quite round & small. Quite interesting since most carnuba i tried probably did most beading than sheeting. Regular open hose trick did well on the sheeting, clean the panel just as you demonstrated on the video. Thanks again for having me in the test.



The_Bouncer said:


> Hi Nothelle,
> 
> Thank you for your great review
> 
> Since I sent out the sample of '22' to you - revision 22.1 has taken place so the original smell has been revised, it's a much softer, pleasant aroma
> 
> My recomendation on application is :
> 
> 1. Ensure bodywork is clean and free from any contaminates
> 
> 2. Using a MF pad or Foam applicator, apply the wax thinly ( 1 dip in the pot should be enough to do a front wing etc )
> 
> 3. Allow 5/7 minutes to cure and buff down with soft buffing fur towel to remove any residue of the wax
> 
> 4. If a Re-buff of a panel is required, please use a clean buffing towel.
> 
> 5. For super results apply a 2nd layer after 3/4 hours.
> 
> Out of interest I've not tried application via machine yet so that was an interesting trial. :thumb:
> 
> Did you try any water sheeting of this product ? > It's quite interesting
> 
> also very good to hear that the paint flecks, metallic reflections look deep - that indeed was also my on my personal tick list of thing's I wanted this wax to do.
> 
> Again, thanks for taking the time out for testing this for me :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Ok,

It's been a while getting here but I'm actually going to say I'm quite liking #22 :thumb:

Well actually... shhhh it's 22.1 as the aroma has been improved.

I have 5 small sample pots here, they come in these little self closing wooden pots ( Mrs B got them cos she thought they looked nice - ahhh bless ) - enough in here to cover a car a few/3 times at least.










What I will do is send these to the first 5 people who request it - No charge, I'll send - ( 1 per person only pls ) but the only proviso I request is for feedback, good or bad, to be added back to this thread so really I'd like people that would be serious taking part in a little feedback thing for me.

I've only got a few test panels > loads of white commecials to hand - but not really much I can glean from those.

So it'll be a pot of wax sent out with recommended usage instructions etc.

Anyone up for it ? - Oh sorry. prefer UK users on this due to postage etc.

Please add, copy & paste your name

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

When the 5 are up I'll send a PM of where I need to send and I'll get them out.

:wave:


----------



## Mikee

1. Mikee please
2.
3.
4.
5.

I'd appreciate the chance to try something different, currently using sv bos so have a decent benchmark to asses your wax. 

Ofc I'm happy to contribute to your costs too


----------



## Catlin

I've read this thread start to finish over the last couple of days and found the evolution of the wax really interesting. I'm a newbie (been lurking and learning for a while now) on here but would love to write you a little review and give you some feedback on this thread if thats ok. I'd be more than happy to paypal you some money for postage too.

1. Mikee please
2. Catlin
3.
4.
5.


----------



## ART209

Well, i'm certainly up for doing a review. I'm currently testing out a few of the most popular waxes on here so i can happily add this in for comparison 

Cheers Bouncer!

1. Mikee please
2. Catlin
3. ART209
4.
5.


----------



## Trucksy

1. Mikee please
2. Catlin
3. ART209
4.Trucksy
5.[/QUOTE]

Hi Bouncer,

I have been watching this thred evolve from the begining and would like to test review your product.

I have a small motorbike collection that i'd like to trial on, any advice to aplication?

Also happy to contripute towards postoage :thumb:

Trucksy


----------



## Reckless

Trucksy said:


> 1. Mikee please
> 2. Catlin
> 3. ART209
> 4.Trucksy
> 5.Reckless if you dont mind.


I know its my first post but ive been lurking for a while.

I have only used a handfull of waxes and still concider my self to be a typical begineer.

Id would love to do a review from a begineer's point of view. Maybe a bit of wrong application ect may point something out lol.


----------



## geoff.mac

Oh well , my bad, too late again :lol:
I wouldn't mind having a go and doing a review should any more sample pots become available Mr B please.

Cheers 
Geoff


----------



## Catlin

Not sure what I was doing on here late last night but appear to have struck lucky. Looking forward to getitng my hands on this and comparing it with my current wax.

Edit: Address sent via pm.


----------



## gortreck

Grumbles, I get manic with work and cant check out my favourite sight for a day or two and i miss out 

Lol, sure your lovely wife doesnt want to miraculously magic up a couple more of those lovely little pots? 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## Beau Technique

Had the great opputunity of trailing '22 Bouncer wax today. Consistency is very rich and oily. Due to time limitations I test on half a bonnet and applied by bare hand rather than applicator. Perfectly simple to apply and spread very far. Barely any used. Consistency is alike to Swissvax / Zymol waxes bar it being smooth rather than grainy. I quite liked the scent which surprised me others didnt tbh. A tia maria come Terrys chocolate orange type vibe emanating from it. Cured quicky as the sun was belting down and panels temp was increasing fats. Removed with ease after ony a few minutes and was a breeze to level out with no issues of wax hologramming. I will hopefully get to test on a full car at some point very soon so will report back but first impressions are a cracking little product, well tweeked and thought through. easy to use and remove. Durabilty tp test as of yet but very pleased with the first test run.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you very much Scott :thumb:

Agree with you on the smell, ( old version was Pear Drop ) but this is a bit more friendly and softer smell, totally agree with you on the aroma.

The revision you have there is exact where I am with this right now. If you do manage to get the time, have a little sheet test and let me know what you think :thumb:

Re durability, thats one of the feedback tests are for, for me I'm aiming to get 3 months on this, if more then all good but I can't totally comment until all the feedback is returned.

Thanks again for the feedback, look forward to hearing future results

:thumb:


----------



## chr15_7_t_

very impressed with this thread mate, 10/10 for this.. makes me want to attempt to make some . i would be really interested in buying one of the small wooden pot testers if you were to put them up for sale. all the best on future plans


----------



## Reckless

Well i gave the '22' a try today!!!!

I will start buy saying i have never wrote a review for anything before so if i sound like im waffling garbage feel free to say so lol.

Also the paint has never been corrected in its life and has 11 years of swirliness.

First impresions of the wax were excellent. It looked smart and well presented in the wooden pots giving it that real homebrew exclusivity.

Obviously i had to do the obligatory sniff test. I cannot put my finger on it niether could the other half but it wasnt too strong so no complaints on that front. Also as for the name i quite like '22' wrote on the pot, easy to remember and it tells the story of the wax

I started by washing the car using the 2BM then a good apc to remove the dodo wax that was already on. I had intended to ssr1 all over followed by Blackhole. But decided to drop the blackhole so i could see what the wax gave on its own.

After several hours with the ssr1 the swirls were alot better but far from perfect.... Ok they would still make most of you cringe at first sight!

I decided on a MF cloth to apply and started with the roof early on in the morning whilst the panels were still cool to the touch and although the wax was almost buttery in texture i struggled to get it to go on nice and thin, it was as if it was drying as soon as it touched the panel and smearing horrible without much coverage. I had a coffee moaned at the other half and thought about throwing the towl in. I did exactly that and pulled out a SN finger mitt instead.

I also moved to the front wing were the sun had been on the panel so it wasnt cool anymore but by no means warm. 

The wax went on a dream!!! the smallest swipe across the pot and this did the front wing( ok its a mini so smaller than your average wing).

Now i will be the first to admit i have problems with putting too much wax on but this went on smooth, very thin with any effort at all.

The wax came to haze after around 4 minutes and i decided on a dodo fantastic fur buffing cloth. If you havent used one before they are super soft with no bite what so ever. I cannot buff a wax with one of these without double swiping normally but the wax just fell off. I stood in amazment as this has never happend for me before. I varied the time i left a few of the panels, 4-5 minutes seemed to work for me but 10 was fine but had to use an AG perfect polishing cloth do i didnt have to double swipe.

As the paint hasnt been corrected before getting a decent shine and any kind of reflection is almost impossible but i was over the moon with the shine i was left with. 

After doing the entire car the depth of the shine was fantastic and as for the wetness it really was stunning.

I didnt have the camera with me but i got the other half to take some pics using an iphone i am yet to upload them though.

After sitting back and admiring her for a while i decided to try out the beading. Nice and tight and quite easily equals glasur.

The sheeting on the other hand is like nothing else. I have only used 4-5 differant waxes but i cannot compare '22' to any of them(AG Hi-def,dodo Hard candy, glasur and SN in the wooden pot)

I just splashed a 1 litre jug of water up the bonnet and 99% of the water must of ran straight off within seconds. No marks streaks Nothing!


So in all a fantastic wax. The only down side i experianced was using a Mf to apply on a cold roof and it didnt want any of it. I will be honest this may be down to my inexperiance but once the panels warmed up a tad and i swapped to foam it was a dream start to finish. The wooden pot is small but there must be enough for another 4 full cars in no problems so a little does go a very long way.

If i was given this without knowing it was a homebrew i would never of guessed and well id be preparred to put my money were my mouth is and splash out on a full size pot wink bouncer wink cough please cough 

Ok after reading that back my first statement of waffle definatley stands true:lol:

I will try and get a few pics up in the morning and i will have to get a decent video of the sheeting ability.

Again thankyou for giving me the chance to try it out and i wish you luck as i think this wax will go down a storm. 

P.s again appologies for the waffle.


----------



## ART209

Hello All - so after receiving a tester pot from Bouncer last week I set about doing a mini test yesterday. I'll say at the start that I'm amazed at what Bouncer has achieved as a homebrew project but in the interest of giving complete feedback, here are all my thoughts, good and bad.

*Initial impressions*
10/10 for presentation. The wooden pot looks great and fits together really well. "22" is a great name! and could easily be the basis for a strong brand.

As for smell..when opening up the pot theres definitely a good volume of smell and the wax smells pleasant and "professional". I wouldn't say though that it had a boutique or luxurious smell, its a little bit more functional than that.










*Preparation*
I was planning to use the rear wing on my car for the test. I used Lusso Revitalizing Creme to prepare the surface (after a 2BM wash).










Here's the rear wing after a wash, but before the prep and wax....looking a little dull and cloudy.










*Applying "22"*
I used a zymol foam applicator, dipped into the pot and spread "22" as far as I could. This is a fairly big panel as it wraps around all the way past the rear lights so I needed to use a few dips especially as it seemed to take a little bit to get the applicator loaded up (maybe I should have wet it first?). The wax was very easy to apply and spread, nearly as easy as Supernatural Hybrid which I used a few weeks ago. On black it was easy to see where I had applied "22"...










*Buffing off*
Following Bouncer's instructions I left "22" to cure for 5 mins and being quite a warm day 5 mins was all that needed. I used a plush Polished Bliss towel to buff it off and it came off extremely easy which is impressive as this towel has very little cut.










*Results*
Speak for themselves - lovely glossy, slightly darker reflective finish



















and finally a good shot to show the difference from the "before" shot










*Second coat*
After being left overnight and a quick dust off with FK452 I applied a second layer of "22". At this stage I did not notice any sweating or other issues from the first coat. Again the wax went on really easily, spreading well. This time I probably over applied it a little and as I got interrupted by a neighbour (waxing your car again are we!...etc etc..) I left it for closer to 10 mins before buffing it off. This time it was a little harder but again the very soft, low cut micro fibre dealt with it OK with a little extra pressure applied.

Only 1 pic after 2 coats as I ran out of space on the iPhone....arguably looking a tiny bit more glossy than the first coat although the conditions were a little brighter so it's likely to be due to that.










*Durability*
I will monitor "22" over the next few months. I have been buying quite a few waxes over the last few months (colly 476, SN & SNH, Megs 16, Vics Concours, Vics Chaos, RG55, OCW, Zymol Ital, CG 5050, Dodo Banana Armour  ) and 2 weeks ago I put them all on the car so I will be able to monitor "22" against them, even though it does have a 2 week, 2 wash advantage!

Once again - thanks to Bouncer for the wax - I am very very impressed by this and as you can see from the list above I have had recent experience of a lot of the main products in the marketplace. Based on my experience so far if I had paid £30-40 for a full size pot of this I would not be disappointed, at all.

Fantastic job.


----------



## -Ashley-

Only just stumbled across this thread Mr B, cracking read and as you know i'm planning on doing something similar .

Ashley


----------



## The_Bouncer

Reckless & Art.

Thank you very much for trialling 22 and for the very outstanding feedback :thumb:

I must say when people ask me, 'what do I compare it with' I'm kinda stumped because it's a homebrew, in my personal eyes it's just that and I wouldn't even dare to compare it against a commerial wax. However it's very complimentary to hear how it works next to some of the big boys.

What I have done is create something which in my eyes does a job I intially wanted from, maybe a few more little tweaks here and there as I guess you all know I'll not get static on this ha.

I'm very limited to the test panels I have so it's really good to see it being used on different cars, paint types etc and I can't ask for much more than that.

Really, really appreciate all your comments & thanks for loading all the pics etc up.

Durability is certainly the biggest test of '22'. 

This will be good to see going forward.

:thumb:


----------



## -Ashley-

I am very impressed that you managed to get Teflon / PTFE into the mix at some point, you created a hybrid very early on. Was this difficult to incorporate?


----------



## The_Bouncer

-Ashley- said:


> I am very impressed that you managed to get Teflon / PTFE into the mix at some point, you created a hybrid very early on. Was this difficult to incorporate?


Wasn't easy to start, without access to any chemist companies it was hard getting hold of this stuff, in the end I managed to get some PTFE flakes from the US.

That was early on in the trials, around batch 10 - 14.

I got some ok results from that, slightly faster sheeting etc but in the world of hombrew it's expensive stuff so from 15 onwards I cut out the PTFE.

'22' has not got PTFE in it.

It's not something I'd discount at all, I found it worked quite well but for me it's the cost of trying to put that together, not easy to judge qtys in either. Those versions as well I found I was getting it too oily.

Certainly worth a revisit at some point as was quite easy to mix in, just needs more of a dedicated approach. You'll find with making wax that you have some crazy thoughts at all times of the day wondering if something will or will not work and end up looking at chemist websites scrawling through mountains of 'tech lanquage' trying to understand what it's all about ha.

Never say Never 

:thumb:


----------



## -Ashley-

The_Bouncer said:


> Wasn't easy to start, without access to any chemist companies it was hard getting hold of this stuff, in the end I managed to get some PTFE flakes from the US.
> 
> That was early on in the trials, around batch 10 - 14.
> 
> I got some ok results from that, slightly faster sheeting etc but in the world of hombrew it's expensive stuff so from 15 onwards I cut out the PTFE.
> 
> '22' has not got PTFE in it.
> 
> It's not something I'd discount at all, I found it worked quite well but for me it's the cost of trying to put that together, not easy to judge qtys in either. Those versions as well I found I was getting it too oily.
> 
> Certainly worth a revisit at some point as was quite easy to mix in, just needs more of a dedicated approach. You'll find with making wax that you have some crazy thoughts at all times of the day wondering if something will or will not work and end up looking at chemist websites scrawling through mountains of 'tech lanquage' trying to understand what it's all about ha.
> 
> Never say Never
> 
> :thumb:


That's the other thing I was going to ask (why you dropped PTFE from the recipe) but you've already answered it so thanks .

I am finding that all I think about is oils, solvents and waxes hahaha. I'm trying to use the la-di-da essential oils at the moment but it's rather expensive so I might move toward the more modest oils. I am also having difficulty with the Montan wax, thinking of using more beeswax.

It is a long, smelly and arduous process, good luck with your continued endeavours


----------



## The_Bouncer

Cheers Ashley, great thing about this is the testing & trialling.

Some of the more 'glamorous' oils are expensive and not really worth it however the whole point of homebrew is making something unique and at the end of the day you can stand back and say 'I made that'.

Theres a million routes to making wax, sometimes it's the thing you overlook that actually work. And what you will find is that without access to a lot of things, it's hard to track down suppliers who sell you stuff without quoting min order amounts of say 35kg's etc.

Good Luck indeed with your test's, if I can help with the little knowledge I have or otherwise feel free to PM me.

J

:thumb:


----------



## Mikee

Received my pot during the week and as promised i tried it out when we had a decent break in the weather.

I only used it on a test panel today as i am hoping to use it on an A4 next weekend but my father in law was down today and had just washed his accord so i thought it'd be rude not to.

I will say the paintwork on the accord is pretty bad, it's very oxidised in patches and has LOADS of stonechips on it and ideally needs paintwork tbh.

On to the wax, I found the smell not unlike bubblegum airfreshners to be honest but maybe a bit more solventy????

The wax went on easily with my supernatural mitt however i did find it hard to get a smooth coating due to the size of the pot so prob used more than i really needed.

The application was very similar to my sv bos and i found it easiy to work with.

I left it on for around 5mins as it was quite warm but i had stored the wax in the fridge since receiving it so it was perfect timing i feel.

Removing it was a breeze, It was as easy to buff off as my sv bos. As bad as the paintwork is "22" still gave a deep liquidy shine that i was very happy with.

I decided to test the hydrophobic qualities of the wax and i took an hd video that i will post below.

As a whole though I'm really impressed with the wax it's light years away from what i was expecting and imo lightyears away from a lot of waxes that are on the market!

The only downside i feel is the pot, I wish the mouth of the pot was bigger but thats purely down to personal preference and bears no relevance on the wax.

Some pics and the video


----------



## The_Bouncer

Cheers Mikee for the great review :thumb: > Presuming thats 1 layer of '22' on there ?

& thank you for loading up the vid showing the beading/sheeting abilities.

It does look good on that colour, certainly see the deepness of the colour.

Re the pot, sorry bout that - They are just small little test sample size that Mrs B picked up :thumb:

Thx again for testing & loading up, will be good to see how it goes on the A4

cheers

J


----------



## Mikee

You're more than welcome mate. As I said the pot size is nothing to do with the wax it's purely for MY application needs. I'm sure most people could manage with no trouble.


----------



## geoff.mac

First off I would Like to thanks Mr B for sending me this sample and a big shout out to mrs B for buying the little wooden pots, I think they're great :thumb:

First impressions were good, wooden pots look great, wax smells lush, I'm not able to pin point it but its by no means offensive. I had mine in the fridge for a day or two before using it which didn't do it any harm.

Before I aplied any wax I decided to divide my bonnet into 2. On the right hand side I had applied a strong a.p.c and a washing up liquid mix to remove any wax, I also gave it a quick clay, poured water over it to make sure I had no sheeting










Happy that the right hand side was wax free I began applying #22, using a new foam applicator pad as per Mr B's notes, the wax went on a dream, very easy to get it very thin, it was 16degree's when I was applying it and found that 5 minutes cure time was enough, Again using a new cloth it came off without any effort whatsoever, very easy and very much like a higher end wax . So impressed I decided to do the rest of my car, Now the pots aren't the biggest of pots and I have a large car, figured if that little pot could give my car a good going over I'd be well impressed. 
Sure enough I waxed my car bar the left hand side of the bonnet and there was plenty left in the pot. I left it to cure for an hour or so and thought I would test out the sheeting abilities. The pics speak for themselves, you can almost see the line where I had the tape. 

















That was yesterday, so today I decided to give her a second coat, seeing as my little pot had so much left in it still :thumb: 
Again the same as the day before everywhere waxed bar the left hand side of the bonnet, it was a little warmer today, about 18 and found that if I left it longer than say 8 minutes it was a little harder to remove and felt a little more powdery(sp), again I didn't find it a problem it was just slightly more noticable and the moral is don't go for a *** while its curing and it will come off a breeze :lol: 
Couple of pics after 2 coats of #22 applied 
















As you can see, great wetness and reflections, hard to capture on camera, well for me it is as I'm crap on a camera is the flake pop, I've never seen my car pop as much as it is now. I doff my cap to you Mr B as you have managed to muster up a fine wax.

Would I buy this wax if it were a commercially available wax You bet I would, I love it, so easy to work with and really does make waxing my car a joy, as for the "little" pot, I've put 2 generous layers on an estate car and still have plenty left, at least another layer or 2 on a smaller car. Superb the amount you need.

A little vid or it sheeting after 2 coats. Never uploaded a vid before so not sure if it'll work. 





Last word on #22 is

When can I buy some more :thumb:

Excellent stuff Mr B, not sure how much further you can take this wax or indeed if you want/need to.

Thanks for letting me have a play with it and good luck if you do continue on your mission of creating the best in the world of waxes


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hi Geoff & thank you for trialling this wax :thumb:

What can I say to your review apart from wow, nice car & colour to try it out on and those reflection shots are fantastic.

Great idea of doing the bonnet 50/50 you can really see the difference in that.

Again, brilliant vid of it sheeting, even better than some I have seen on my own car. :wave:

Out of interest, what wax/sealant did you have on the left hand side of the bonnet ?

Again as I have said in a few other posts the main thing of '22' is durability, it's holding up quite well on one of Mrs B's commercials so that's what I currently doing my own tests on. 

Glad you enjoyed using '22' and thx again for the great feedback.

:thumb:


J


----------



## geoff.mac

Hi j 

On the left I had megs#26 topped with #16 for durability, however its all been removed now and stands proudly wearing #22 :thumb:

great wax you've created there jay, Keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## Reckless

Managed to get 2 or 3 pics off of the iphone lol.

Again the paint has never been corrected and always struggles to get anything i would concider a reflection.

22 on top of quick going over with SSR1.



















I struggled to get a good beading shot as the beads didnt want to stay on the bonnet but this is the best i could get. Only 1 coat applied at this point too.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you Reckless, good reflections there & great beading shot :thumb: I know about the beads being hard to capture, slippery little bugger ain't it :wave:

J


----------



## The_Bouncer

I am just side stepping outside the box here.

Waiting on a few bits to be delivered so thought hang on a second, with the remaining ingredients & stuff I have around the house I have, why not try and make something for black trim ?

I hate cars with tired looking trim so sure enough found one of Mrs B's vans as a test culprit.

So chuck a few items in a bowl :









Decant into a cleaned out 'ex fabreeze' spray bottle:









Take picture of said tired bumper:









Do an in progress 50/50 :









Completed bumper & Arch shot :









Obligatory water repellency & protection pic :thumb:









Lets see how long this lasts for :wave:

Fear not i'm not going down another avenue, It's a one off I did it because errr, well why not. :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS

you are ready to make a complete range. 

Have you tried orange oil + carnauba + secrets ingredients....... 
for tyres ?


----------



## The_Bouncer

rapidTS said:


> you are ready to make a complete range.
> 
> Have you tried orange oil + carnauba + secrets ingredients.......
> for tyres ?


Lol, not tried it on tyres. Just sitting here this morning a bit bored and thought Ahhh, why not try doing something on trim bits:thumb:


----------



## -Ashley-

You're a wizard :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hey RapidTS :thumb:

Just tried it on the tyres > actually came out ok lol - Now the neighbours really do think I've lost the plot.. !

Before:









After:









Tyre beading shot > haha


----------



## nothelle

Man, either you're having too much fun or too much time lol ... but either one is good for your mental health ......


----------



## rapidTS

detailing needs a lot of time
testing new products = more time
reports on new products = more time but it's fun 
making new products = much more time but it's much more fun 


at the Bouncer, take care with aquaplaning , I' m afraid you have put too much linseed oil ( with emulsifier of course ) :lol:


----------



## ART209

Just thought I'd add a couple of beading pics as I didn't manage to add any when I did my review last weekend. So, this is 2 layers of "22", 3 days old, after some overnight showers...

these photos also show the metal flake quite well


----------



## The_Bouncer

Cheers Art,

Great shot of those beads :thumb:

Good thing is the minute you move the car, they should fly off leaving the panel dry & clean :wave:

Great colour to test on as I'd like to ask if there are any 'deposits' left behind by the beading once they have gone/dried of i.e water marks etc.

Niiice shot of the flake as well, looks like green bits in there ? .


----------



## Catlin

Received my sample in the week but unfortunately with my car being away to get work done this week haven't been able to put it to the test yet. First impressions though, first hats off on the presentation and the little pots. As far as smell goes I can't quite put my finger on it but after more than a few sniffs myself and a fair few from others too the consensus is that it is citrusy, it reminds me personally of a sweet shop although I'm sure it'll be pointed out that my hayfever suffering nose is way off.

Enough of my babble, as soon as the car is back it will get a clean and a layer of '22' at which point i'll pop up my review.


----------



## ART209

Thanks...glad you like them. Just so happens I have a (not great) shot of the panel after a short journey today...as you say all water gone and car clean again.

Don't remember seeing any obvious waterspots - I normally only have a problem with beads leaving marks when there is a lot of dust in the atmosphere, presumably I guess as the car is always well protected. As for the green flake - kinda looks that way in the pics but by eye it looks silver/grey if I remember rightly. But the photo's do show the clarity of the finish well


----------



## Blue407

Spent ages reading your thread from beginning to end.

Excellent work 


Would you be prepared to give some ideas on how you make it, ingredients and the process? or even write a full guide to producing it


----------



## Mikee

So today i managed to try this out on a fellow dw members Audi A4 s-line.

The paint already was in very good condition but i feel it lacked depth. I've been speaking with Paul regarding this for a while and couldn't decide on which product to use.

After managing to get my hands on a test pot of "22" i thought that this was the prime opportunity to see how it would fare.

The car before we started was still pretty nice and Paul is pretty good at looking after it! (including instructing the kids to clean bird poo off it when he is on holiday!)



















A quick test to show the depth of the shine










and now we begin 










As before the wax went on like butter! We left it on for around 7 mins or so and it was still nice and easy to work with.

It was a bit harder on the roof though as it was maybe aplied a bit thicker but tbh that was more my mistake as i forgot to mention that a little goes a long way.

After it was buffed we broke the hose out for some beading porn!

At this point i ran in the house looking for my phone and the wife asked why i needed it???

"i need it to document the beading and sheeting abilities of this new wax"

After saying that i realised i am on the sofa to sleep for a while 

Some beading pics



















Quick video of the beading and sheeting






After this i had to shoot off but Paul took the car to get some pics and i'm sure like i was you'll be VERY impressed at the finished we achieved with the wax!


----------



## phutch

The car looks great thanks to "22" wax and a little inside knowledge from Mike .


----------



## Richard.

Amazing work, the finish on that Audi is brilliant.

How can I get a pot? I want to put a few layers on the in-laws AMG Merc


----------



## Mikee

phutch said:


> The car looks great thanks to "22" wax and a little inside knowledge from Mike .


Glad you are happy mate!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Blue407 said:


> Spent ages reading your thread from beginning to end.
> 
> Excellent work
> 
> Would you be prepared to give some ideas on how you make it, ingredients and the process? or even write a full guide to producing it


Hi Blue, With regards to making a homebrew, one of the most informative threads I can point you towards is the one that started the ball rolling with mine. Bens @ Rubbishboys - It has an absolute wealth of information including what can can't be used and has some awesome information freely given by Dom @ Dodo Juice and some real trial and error from Ben including sleepness nights etc ha. It does really become addictive so to speak. It is a great read indeed.

That thread can be found here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38432

@ Mikee,

Thank you so much for the brilliant feedback, I must say wow at how impressed I am on that reflection of your friends Audi and I must say the owner has taken some brilliant pics.

If ever I need a portfolio of '22' I may indeed be asking to pay a royalty for those lol.

The video of the sheeting / beading shows it all for me :thumb: - In fact I'm on holiday at the mo' well taking some time out and the Merc had #22 applied. It poured down with rain here so the car was covered in beads from a whole night in the rain.

The next morning I said to Mrs B that I was going to the shops to get a paper, drove the car there ( about a mile away ) come back and the car was dry ! - In fact she didn't believe me when I said I hadn't dried it down :thumb:

Again, thanks for agreeing to trying #22 and for the awesome feedback. It really means a lot to me that you like it. :wave:

*EDIT* - Mikee, I meant to ask - Is that with one layer of #22 or 2 layers ?


----------



## Frans D

Addictive? For me it's an obsession.  

Love the positive reviews, seems you brewed something magical. :thumb:


----------



## umi000

Been following this thread from the start - fantastic to see you getting samples out and receiving great feedback. Heh, any chance you'd be brewing up more samples? I'd love to give it a try, definitely willing to post feedback - acknowledging that I'm about halfway round the world, I'd not mind paying for shipping


----------



## sicko

great progress mate  i'm following this thread from start and i admire your work and dedication to it. Just WOW.
If there's any way to get my hands on your wax and test it over here in Slovenia please let me know


----------



## jaggedm

thats actually quite good..... especially considering no wax was ever applied before... so you did quite well


----------



## Beau Technique

Finally got round to giving '22 Bouncer wax a test run. Along with this I also got to try out Auto Finesse rejuvante paint cleanser. Test subject admitedly was my work horse but either way, a test is a test right?

Van was washed this morning so nothing more than a wipe over the bonnet with QD and game on...










Quite shocked at the level of grime stripped from the paint but pleasantly pleased also so the rest of the van will be getting rejuvante at some point ( wtg James and team AF )



















Plenty of grime removed as you can see. Now I delved into the box of tricks and first thing out the hat was the gauntlet thrown down...










The latest hybrid offering from Dodo Juice. Some may see this as unfair but this is to test for ease of use and durability and seeing as though sn hybrid is durable and easy to use why not?

A nice even application of hybrid was laid down...










Then onto the opposite side for '22...



















Overall application was a breeze alike to applying certain higher tagged branded waxes and inviting with a pleasant scent almost like terry's choclate orange with a splash of Tia Maria ( now how many will be trying thst later:argie: ) Quite surprised how little was needed and how the application was a touch smoother than the test gauntlet's.

Waxes were left to cure for around 10 minutes then buffed off to reveal a crisp clean finish...










For sheer curiosity i then sheet rinsed the bonnet to see what first initial water behaviour was like...










Both sides left virtually bare albeit very minimal beading left. '22 beading...










Very tight and very prominent. SN hybrid beading...










Slightly faltter and a touch smaller in size but still aesthetically pleasing to the eye.

Thoughts on '22 are a great homebrew with the end user in mind. Nice and simplistic to apply. Inviting scent and relatively easy to remove leaving a sharp glassy finish on white almost like Migliore original blend with potentially the same water behaviour yet far better beading charecteristics.

:thumb::thumb:

From me.


----------



## geoff.mac

Nice little test , looking forward to see how long you get out of "22". mines been on a couple of weeks and seems to sheet/bead like day one :thumb:


----------



## Ewald

I'd be interested in whether the wax in the pots stays usable over time. With my own home brewing experiments I've found problems with the waxes drying out, and developing patches. This could be due to an unlucky ingredient, lack of stirring while the wax cools down, or evaporation of solvent. I'm still testing.

With Bouncer's wax being in wooden pots, I wonder whether the solvent might migrate into the wood, and thus out of the wax. This would make the wax more dry towards the bottom of the pots, after some weeks.


----------



## geoff.mac

The wooden pots are lined with a plastic, and they appear to seal very well also :thumb: 
I've only had mine a month or so but it isn't drying out, the same as when I received it. I just keep mine in the fridge hth


----------



## ART209

Just thought I'd give a quick update on how "22" is faring on my car.

Two weeks ago I put two coats of "22" on the rear panel. The car lives outside and I've done about 300miles in that time. Today was the first time I had washed the car since it was applied.

First thing I noticed when I was doing a pre rinse was that "22" was still repelling water really well, like a newly applied wax should. Good start










and after a wash with BTBM, you can see the beading is still strong..










Dried off and the finish still looking glossy even on (another) dull, overcast day










So, so far so good on durability. I know 2 weeks is not too stern a test but still everything looking positive so far. Thanks again to Bouncer for supplying the wax for this test.


----------



## The_Bouncer

I've been away for a week or so and come back to some real good feedback :wave:

Thanks Scott -Beau Technique - for doing the detailed back to back pic review on #22. Means a lot that you like it, does indeed look very 'glassy' on that bonnet :thumb: will be good to see how it holds up. & cheers to Geoff & Art for the reports back on durability tests.

Tried a bit on me mums motor, she's never waxed it in her life, did a panel swipe of 22 then 15 mins later the rains came down :










And a bit of beading porn 'lol' from the Merc wearing 2 layers of #22 applied 2 weeks ago :wave:










Thx for the continued support & review feeback to all that have the sample pots :thumb:


----------



## ben.beesley

When we going to be able to buy this  I spent ages reading every post today and very tempted to try my own although her in doors WILL kill me


----------



## geoff.mac

My bad, the wooden pots aren't lined, feck knows why I thought they were, wax is holding up fine in them though :thumb: 


Welcome back Mr B hope you had a good holiday :wave:
Mercs looking impressive :thumb:


----------



## Ricwin

geoff.mac said:


> Mercs looking impressive :thumb:


Indeed it is.

I've been following this thread for a while now; i can honestly say that you're work and the results are outstanding. A credit to the time and effort you've put into it.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you Ricwin for the kind comments :thumb:

It means a lot to me and makes all the hours in kitchen worth it :wave: Now all I gotta do is replace all of Mrs B's pans that I've used so far :wave:

A tip here if anyone wants to try it is not to use the best Ramsey pans ha.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Tried some #22 on my Dads Jag earlier today, the fleck that popped out on this thing is amazing. I've tried to capture it inc the bead shots, as it was a side panel it was hard to get it beading as it kept trying to sheet off !. Hence slightly wonky looking beads lol.

He live in london and does a fair few miles so will come back to me on durability in a month or so :thumb:

After wax - fleck popping out :









Trying to capture beads..









Up above the streets and houses rainbow flying high..... > All the colours here blimey.


----------



## Beau Technique

*Update.*

Over 300 miles covered & 8 days in on the Beau mobile's bonnet and wearing very well. Certainly holding its own against test subject. Both sides were hard to tell apart with great water behaviour and barely any drying involved. Washed a Merecedes slk which I worked on a while back that had '22 applied to the bonnet and still looking / behaving nicely also. At present, still a cracking home brew.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Cheers Scott, thx for reporting back on durability :thumb:

I decided to see how #22 behaves after numerous washes - I've seen a vid on the net similar so thought I'd give it a go - I've only got limited recording ability so after around 28 washes it ran out lol.

So the test here is against 20+ washes with shampoo, how would it behave during & after ?

The Shampoo I used for this test was Autofinesse Lather - added the correct qty to the bucket and went for it.

In this vid you will see me scrub this panel, and watch for the end to see how the panel fairs !!!

This is my test panel - it was wiped down, then 2 layers of 22 applied 3 hours apart. Mainly concentrating on the right hand side of the test panel as that is my prepped area.

Anyway, enough waffling - pls watch vid :wave:

Setup:









The Vid !! - although I mention 20+ washes, I did over 28 but recording ran out :thumb:

What do you reckon ?


----------



## Reckless

The video speaks for its self!!!! After having '22' on the car for 2 weeks no noticible dropping off in performance. 

I washed her last weekend and gave her a snow foam (magifoam) mixed 10times stronger than it should have been to see what it would do to '22'. Bearing in mind this is what i do if im planning on stripping a wax and normally removes most of any wax, '22' although the beading isnt quite as tight although more than good enough the sheeting is still unbelivible!!!! 

After seeing this im now thinking of using '22' winter long if i can just squeeze whats left around the car lol.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Ok another video from me :thumb:

One of the things that I wanted my homebrew to do was sheet water well - The math is quite simple = Quick sheeting = no crap from rainwater or puddles being left on car so in theory a cleaner car for longer = better protection + I quite like watching it > hmmm that's wierd, do I leave that bit in...

2 layers of #22 1 hour apart on the test panel

anyway, the vid in raw form - thx for checking out :wave:


----------



## Frans D

Sheeting looks great. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Got the sample Jay

Thanks mate - I'll pop my findings in here tomorrow 

Thanks


----------



## mejinks

I really want a sample 

It would be tested well as not only do I live by a trainline, the area lives in the shadow of a steelworks, so I buy loads of fallout remover and iron x.

When does it go on sale?


----------



## Leemack

So first off - thanks to the_Bouncer for the sample :thumb:

Is it me or is this Lemonade flavoured wax 

So I de-waxed the van bonnet and cleansed it with rejuvinate to clean the panel for a nice layer of wax to go down. 3m tape down the middle and on the left side I applied FK1000 and the sample on the right.

Here is the arsenal and the test mule (53 reg tranny van) Paint is swirl free as it was machined 2 weeks ago following ironX and clay so a perfect base to test.

The pre-fight face off










The mule










Both waxes applied and left to cure as per manufacturers instructions










Buffed off










Not just saying this but although a little harder to buff (Not by much) the sample wax appeared to give a little more shine and smelled great.
It was **** easy to apply and goes on very easily and you don't need much. Doesn't feel homemade and does feel like the real deal :thumb:

Sheeting was excellent as you will see shortly in a short video (Still uploading)

My verdict

A very nice wax which wouldn't be lost on a shelf next to the more well known brands. Sits nice in the pot and doesn't crumble. Goes onto the panel really well.
In todays tempreature/conditions I should have buffed it off a minute earlier but could be down to me applying a tiny tiny bit too much.

Comparing it to FK1000 which is a very competent product it exceeded my expectations and at the very least matched it for ease of application and slightly pipped the FK in looks.
My thoughts on durability will obviously have to wait but this van is put through it's paces and Glasur failed on durability after 4 weeks so lets see and I will update this weekly.

Thanks Jay - Hope this is informative for you.

Lee AKA Showshine


----------



## Leemack

Sheeting power

I dried the bonnet with water after this little video. Classic


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thx Lee for your feedback on #22. From my own test panel, it does indeed look quite sharp on red, interesting how it matches up to FK as I've never tried that wax so it's an unknown to me :thumb:

Brilliant vid of the bonnet virtually drying from the sheeting off.

You should have enough in that pot to last a while as you don't need much.

Thx again for taking the time out and loading up the pics/vid for feedback :thumb:

cheers

J :wave:


----------



## Leemack

The_Bouncer said:


> Thx Lee for your feedback on #22. From my own test panel, it does indeed look quite sharp on red, interesting how it matches up to FK as I've never tried that wax so it's an unknown to me :thumb:
> 
> Brilliant vid of the bonnet virtually drying from the sheeting off.
> 
> You should have enough in that pot to last a while as you don't need much.
> 
> Thx again for taking the time out and loading up the pics/vid for feedback :thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> J :wave:


My pleasure bud and i'll be honest and say that FK1000 is in my top 3 LSP's and even though it isn't a wax it goes on like one and behaves like one so it's a good opponent.

Top job :thumb:


----------



## McClane

Blimey, some interesting initial results there chaps.

Top work all round. :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac

Just a quick update on my "22", Its been on nearly a month now and from what I can see there is no drop in the sheeting or beading. Seems to be holding up very nicely. Didn't get any pic as the weather was crap so it was more a splash and dash to give it a quick wash. I'll get some pics up when I next wash her :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Brilliant stuff, cheers for the feedback on the durability update Geoff :thumb: Good to hear #22 still doing it's stuff. 

:wave:


----------



## The_Bouncer

To the guys with the sample pots - Hows it looking/performing etc ?

:thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall

Sorry to backtrack! but the 20 is still on my bonnet as per my previous posts, been on since june and still beading!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Covered a friends Dark Grey M3 in #22 - His words were he was amazed at how 'fluid' the paint on the car looked, he grabbed some piccies & mailed them over - thought I'd share em' :


----------



## Leemack

Looks great bud


----------



## Frans D

Looks great, nice car to. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique

Looks nice on the M3 Mr B. '22 still wearing well coming up to 1 month so far. Sadly wont be able to monitor it soon as the astra is getting traded in but beading is still perky. Water behaviour is still as it was on first application test rinse and very little change in visual's so wtg for developing something in the kitchen at home that works effectively.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you Scott :thumb:

Good to hear it's doing it's job :wave: - Bet you'll miss that Astra, it's been with you a long time.

To bigger & better things tho'

Cheers again for testing this and taking time out to load pics/vid

:thumb:


----------



## ART209

After my initial review and 2 week update I got a chance to wash the car again today and check on how 22 is faring 5 weeks after it was applied.

The car hasn't been washed since my first update and again has been living outside.

Firstly, 22 is keeping the car clean as well as all the other waxes on the car.

After a rinse, protection still shows to be present. In this picture you can see 22 on the left panel and RG55 on the right. RG55 has been on the car 1 more week than 22. Results look identical to me.










Another comparison - First photo is 22, Second is Zymol Ital on the same panel but other side of car. For me you can clearly see 22 is beading strong, better than the Zymol IMHO

*22*









*Ital*









Next I washed with BTBM. After this and rinsing 22 did look a little patchy in places, the wash seeming to remove a degree of beading.










and a comparison versus the RG55 (on the right) seems to show again the wash has degraded 22 somewhat more than the race glaze favourite..










OK, well thats all for this update. Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Cheers Art & thx for the feedback :thumb:

Interesting to see how it's performing, are you still getting the sheeting behaviour from the panel with #22 applied ?

Thx
:wave:


----------



## ART209

Sheeting wasn't something I noticed today. Will make a point of checking that out in my next update. I guess the only point I'd make is that the test panel was had as clean as the rest of the car so must have been sheeting off the water and carrying the dirt away at least as well as the other waxes on the car.


----------



## ART209

Also had another idea today....and having checked Bouncer is OK with it I wondered if anyone who was not lucky enough to get one of the samples of '22' would like a second chance of getting their hands on one...

With the *proviso that they also provide Bouncer feedback on this thread* I will post them (free of charge) the remainder of the 22 sample bouncer sent me some weeks back. There's plenty left in the pot, definitely enough to do a coat or two on the average car.

...anyone interested?:wave:


----------



## Posambique

I would like to have it, if you will post it to Finland!


----------



## mejinks

ART209 said:


> Also had another idea today....and having checked Bouncer is OK with it I wondered if anyone who was not lucky enough to get one of the samples of '22' would like a second chance of getting their hands on one...
> 
> With the *proviso that they also provide Bouncer feedback on this thread* I will post them (free of charge) the remainder of the 22 sample bouncer sent me some weeks back. There's plenty left in the pot, definitely enough to do a coat or two on the average car.
> 
> ...anyone interested?:wave:


Very much so!


----------



## Leemack

Bouncers #22 is a very good wax - One of which I have in my wax case :thumb:


----------



## ART209

Posambique - first come, first serve. Please PM me your address and then keep your eye out for a parcel 

Mejinks - sorry, just missed out


----------



## Leemack

No-ones having mine. I'll be using it till it dissappears then I'll ask my mate J for another pot. Got to resist eating it first lol.


----------



## Posambique

Wowwowwow!!!

I´ll post pictures and information when I receive the wax.

The wax will 80% surely go on a Porsche 924, and we will also get to see how it will last in Finnish winter. It will receive the harshest possible conditions. In Finland three months for a carnauba based natural wax is really good. The road salt will eat many waxes in few weeks.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Posambique said:


> Wowwowwow!!!
> 
> I´ll post pictures and information when I receive the wax.
> 
> The wax will 80% surely go on a Porsche 924, and we will also get to see how it will last in Finnish winter. It will receive the harshest possible conditions. In Finland three months for a carnauba based natural wax is really good. The road salt will eat many waxes in few weeks.


It will be a good test for sure :thumb:, I'd recommend giving 2 good layers.

Look forward to how you get on with it


----------



## Posambique

Now I've received the wax pot! :argie:

Sadly I'm very busy at the moment, but hope I'll be able to test it soon.


----------



## dooka

Some addage on #22..

Jay and I applied Zymol Glasur and #22 on a silver BMW [daily driver, around 60miles] after a correction some 2-3 months back now. When I returned to the car on Monday, I was interested to see how #22 was performing..

Well, it was still performing excellently. Beading and Sheeting were still spot on. So safe to say that it is a durable wax. As for looks. We did find it hard to spot the difference between the two. The #22 did pop the flake slightly more..

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb:

Cheers Rob - That is certainly one shiney BMW, great corrections on that car although we may have got some funny looks with the pair of us blowing the beads over the boot... :wave:

Mrs B went shopping and come back with some pots for me ha. "Saw these and thought you might like em" she said. "Oh and I've also picked up some satsuma oil cos it smells nice, can you put that into it" ?

Think she's on pot scouting duties.. anyway go to the pot and also decided to try something as a one off mix, bit different - adding dye into the mix. hmmmm a Blue wax that smells of Satsuma... ok then..

So what happened ? > actually came out looking good this one. the way it's cooled into the pot has left a nice wave effect ( if you can see in the bottom of the pics )

anyway, did this so thought I'd share it. I present '22 Satsuma Blue' ha :thumb: > Yes I think I'm loosing it..

As I said, a one off to keep in the back of the car :wave:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

nutty professor


----------



## The_Bouncer

Why do I like this video ? I'm not that strange honest... :thumb:

Ultimately after all these months of trying to make a homebrew, 'one' of the key tick boxes on my list was to create a sheeting wax.

Got this going over a black Evo next week :thumb: I'll get a vid of that whole car

but in the meantime... for anyone who missed it... :thumb:

( Vid is in raw unedited format )
Just using a hose sprinkler on different settings


----------



## fizzle86

wowww when is it for sale


----------



## Kimb

If you have any pots left of the "22" Wax, I would very much like to try it on my Black Passat 3c - If its possible for you to send to Denmark?


----------



## dooka

Half my van is wearing 22 Jay, and so far holding up very well. Sheets well, beads nicely, looks like Z Glasur with more flake pop..


----------



## Supermega

So how do I get my mitts on a pot good sir?


----------



## Demetrios72

Good luck with the wax matey, you may have cracked it :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac

Well Jay, it is with great regret that I have to anounce that my time with No.22 has sadly come to an end, and to be fair in all honesty its all your fault. You see the problem I had was it had been on my car for over 11 weeks now and I basically needed to apply some more wax to feed my habit, I think I've done very well holding out for that long and not applying another wax. And if you hadn't of made such a good wax I wouldn't be having withdrawal symptoms from waxing. As it was I just had to remove it so I could apply some more wax and satify my need to wax :lol:
As mentioned in one of my pm's to you, should this become available in a slightly larger tub please put me down for a tub, on second thoughts no don't as I'm not sure I could go another 11 weeks without waxing. I think I may have a solution, I'll just buy another car so I can have a No.22 car and a waxing car :lol:

Serious note though Jay, imo you've made a seriously brilliant wax thats stood upto all that I've thrown at it and the truth is that I only took it off to do my winter detail and in truth had I of had enough left to put in on again I would of done and seen how it would do me over winter.
So hats off to you Jay excellent wax that you should be very proud of producing :thumb:
Thanks again for letting me have a sample to test


----------



## The_Bouncer

dooka said:


> Half my van is wearing 22 Jay, and so far holding up very well. Sheets well, beads nicely, looks like Z Glasur with more flake pop..


Cheers Rob - thx for your comments on this and nice to see the van looking sharp :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Demetri said:


> Good luck with the wax matey, you may have cracked it :thumb:


Thank you Demetri, - indeed it's special  :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Imola Red M3 wearing 22 as an LSP :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

geoff.mac said:


> Well Jay, it is with great regret that I have to anounce that my time with No.22 has sadly come to an end, and to be fair in all honesty its all your fault. You see the problem I had was it had been on my car for over 11 weeks now and I basically needed to apply some more wax to feed my habit, I think I've done very well holding out for that long and not applying another wax. And if you hadn't of made such a good wax I wouldn't be having withdrawal symptoms from waxing. As it was I just had to remove it so I could apply some more wax and satify my need to wax :lol:
> As mentioned in one of my pm's to you, should this become available in a slightly larger tub please put me down for a tub, on second thoughts no don't as I'm not sure I could go another 11 weeks without waxing. I think I may have a solution, I'll just buy another car so I can have a No.22 car and a waxing car :lol:
> 
> Serious note though Jay, imo you've made a seriously brilliant wax thats stood upto all that I've thrown at it and the truth is that I only took it off to do my winter detail and in truth had I of had enough left to put in on again I would of done and seen how it would do me over winter.
> So hats off to you Jay excellent wax that you should be very proud of producing :thumb:
> Thanks again for letting me have a sample to test


Geoff thank you very much :thumb::thumb: For testing 22 and for the feedback & support you have given me throughout.


----------



## The_Bouncer

27/10/2011 - Well, what is today and why is it special ??

Well on this day exactly 6 months ago, after reading up on the Rubbishboys homebrew thread about how to make a car wax and after obtaining a few basic ingredients, I decided to put up a post of how I got on.

My opening line was: "Taken a lot of inspriration from the RubbishBoy homebrew thread and thought I'd try it."

Well that was 6 months ago and a lot has happened - from waking up at 3.30am to make wax to getting frustrated that after ages researching an ingredient & getting excited about its use, that in all honesty it really didn't have the effect I was after.

I've not taken a leading commercial products breakdown of components and tried to replicate it, instead I've done an awful amount of research/testing and more research/testing to come up with something that's unique to me both in its formulation and in how I want the wax to behave. In short this wax is as much as a part of me as I'm a part of it. Every single batch is made, mixed, formulated, poured by my hand - oh and cooled on Mrs B's kitchen table..shhh don't mention that bit..

To this extent and after much trial and error and many months of product testing I'm very pleased & excited to annouce that 'Bouncer's 22' will be distributed & sold exclusively through Dodo Juice as an Independent Wax Label release. 'Bouncer's 22' will be available soon through the Dodo Juice resellers network worldwide (30 countries now)...

However as a unique offer to all on this thread that have placed a comment prior to this post there are 19 pots specially signed & numbered by myself, that will be available to buy. Pot #1 I have and pot #2 will be retained by Dodo Juice. Pot #22 will be given away in some form of competition. The rest will be unnumbered and available in 100ml pots (same size as Supernatural Hybrid and enough to keep a car waxed for years). The RRP of 'Bouncer's 22' is £33.95.

There is no pre-odering of the product and Dodo Juice will advise shortly of how to purchase, and when the exact launch date will be. Sometime in mid November probably.

I'd like to thank everyone that has made this possible and turn the wax into reality - in just six short months:

Firstly Mrs B for putting up with all my ideas and for letting me takeover the kitchen.
For DW and all its members/supporters/traders for contributing to this thread and giving me extra ideas and the mojo to keep up with the homebrew.
To Ben ( Rubbishboy ) it's your fault I got into this but you have been a huge inspiration to me over the last 6 months.
And for Dom & PJ at Dodo Juice for making this a reality and allowing me to sit under an umbrella on Dodo Island.

Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor

Nice work! DW's mad scientist


----------



## Goodfella36

Congrats Bouncer and very nice of the Dodo aswell now on to your next Concoction :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

You deserve this 100% jay.

I had a feeling this was what was going on. It's a great wax and I have my #22 in the van  but will certainly want #3 of the pro batch. 

Even though I have my own range, you will always be in my collection as you're a bloody good bloke and deserve everything that comes to you. 

Well f'in done and I mean that


----------



## clarkey1269

i will have keep my eyes peeled for one of the limited editions


----------



## The_Bouncer

Popped down to a friends this morning - grabbed this quick beading shot on his car from Bouncer's 22 applied 5 weeks ago. Still doing it's thing :thumb:


----------



## e32chris

well all that hard work has been worth it congrats, you should be very proud:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Nice to see that the cat is out of the bag now :thumb:..

So does this mean my original signed pot of 22 will be worth something now ..

I am not surprised that Dodo took it, but you know that through our chats, and this is a great wax. As I said earlier, half my van is wearing it, and it looks great. It has been living outside recently, and still looking great. If this doesn't sell, then there is something wrong with people..

Now the big question is, do I get a dodo pot as well..

Nice one Jay, you worked hard on this, and the fruits of your labour will soon be returned :thumb:..


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:


----------



## Damon

This thread had made great reading over the last six months and you deserve all that comes from your efforts. Well done to you.


----------



## McClane

Blimey, nice work Jay. That's awesome.

I honestly hadn't checked this thread in a while, as I wasn't sure how much more progression there would be since the good early testing of "No. 22". Post no #296.

I shall officially hang my head in shame. And kick myself for not getting in there sooner for a sample.

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## geoff.mac

Thats excellent news Jay :thumb: well done matey you deserve some recognition for No.22 as it truely is an outstanding wax and it would be just plain wrong if No.22 never made it to market.

Glad all your sleepless nights and hard work paid off and good luck with the sales :thumb:

Here's hoping I bag a numbered pot to sit along side my wooden sample pot of "22"


----------



## IanG

That sounds really good I think I might have to add a pot of this to my collection :thumb:


----------



## Ivo's

Nice work! Hope it"ll be available in Holland as well...?!


----------



## Leemack

^^ 

You'll be able to get it matey


----------



## polt

just read the entire thread being a newbie !!! 



Got to say though Practice made perfect Jay, well done you've given Bouncers #22 a fantastic trial on a forum which has a reputation second to none and it has not only come good but I think from reading has excelled not just yours but the pro's of this forums expectations from six months ago. I need to say that from the feedback alone i will quite happily pay £33.95 for your product

Also got to say Congrats to Dodo for adding this to thier catalouge of must haves, and helping a fellow DW member who set out without thought of financial gain but personal satisfaction. 

Hats off to a job well done


----------



## The_Bouncer

polt said:


> just read the entire thread being a newbie !!!
> 
> Got to say though Practice made perfect Jay, well done you've given Bouncers #22 a fantastic trial on a forum which has a reputation second to none and it has not only come good but I think from reading has excelled not just yours but the pro's of this forums expectations from six months ago. I need to say that from the feedback alone i will quite happily pay £33.95 for your product
> 
> Also got to say Congrats to Dodo for adding this to thier catalouge of must haves, and helping a fellow DW member who set out without thought of financial gain but personal satisfaction.
> 
> Hats off to a job well done


Polt thank you :thumb:

I'm quite speechless.  cheers J


----------



## rapidTS

great work :thumb:


----------



## umi000

Fantastic news - congratulations on the pick-up and the forthcoming launch. Now I can finally get a pot of my own - I just need to find a retailer who'll deliver to Manila


----------



## ant_s

Congrats mate, i've loved watching this thread and told a few people about it too. Think it's great you've made your own wax, but even better to have it sold too


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bouncer's 22 as LSP to a Black 04 Evo - came up a very deep sharp gloss & the blue hint fleck looked amazing :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Great work mate, I really need to have a go at this


----------



## n_d_fox

I spend a lot of time on this forum but probably only look in maybe 50% of the subject areas so until i saw a hint that some bloke who calls himself "The Bouncer" had made a wax in his kitchen and DoDo Juice were so impressed they were taking him under their wing to help distribute it, i hadnt seen this thread at all.

I've spent the whole morning reading through the comments, reviews and videos on this and saw how you have turned a "i wonder how hard it would be" thought into a concept and through hard work a determination have now produced something pretty bloody special from what i have seen.

I've been a big advocate of Zaino's products over the last 12 months due to their sheeting / beading abilities as well as the look they give to my car and thought that i wouldnt probably ever look at another wax again, but your offering has seriously tempted me :thumb:

IMO i see a lot of what i get from the Zaino range i use in your wax... ok, lets be honest, the durability of a wax is not going to match the 6 months+ i get from what i use today but from what i have read and seen the looks, ease of use and water behavour is pretty much on a par with them.

Someone else said they would happily pay the RRP for this wax. I'd have happily paid another £10-£20.

I was thinking of taking the Home Brew kit that DoDo Juice are now offering and seeing if i could tweek it to my own requirements to make a sort of hybrid but to be honest after reading this thread i really dont have the time, money or need to do so when someone else has pretty much already done so and to very great effect !

I currently only have DoDo SN and the DW double waxes in my kit, this is definitely going to be sitting beside them :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac

Great comments them ^^^^^^ and believe me, you'll be very very impressed with No.22. I got 3 months out of mine and it was still going strong, I only took it off cos I was bored and needed to have a wax fix. Have fun with "22" :thumb:


----------



## Posambique

Today I did a tiny test on my girlfriend's car.

I applied a layer of Bouncer's #22 on the bonnet, and she a layer of Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care on the roof. A few hours after the buff off I sprayed a little water on the car to review the beading.

HOLY ****!

I've really really liked the Sonax. The only con I've found is that Sonax isn't a "sexy" name in detailing like Swissvax, Dodo etc.

This test went 100-0 to Bouncer's #22

I'll post some pictures and closer details when I have more time.
Anyway, it is a stunning product.

:argie:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Another pic from the Black Evo wearing Bouncer's 22 . :thumb: You can see the paint fleck on the camera - middle of pic - was not a sunny day but reflections were deep.

Bling Bling !


----------



## Reckless

Well it been 3 months since 22 first went on the mini and well ill admit today i felt like i had to remove it for a fresh going over. 

The beading was no longer as tight as it was and the sheeting not as good. Although i must add it still sheeted better than some waxes do when first applied!! 

I was then faced with what wax to re-apply! So after sitting down with a cuppa and having the usual sniff test 22 went back on the car!

Its been a while since ive been online so thought id come give a quick update and i must say congrats Jay for getting your wax on the shelf so to speak.

My order for a jar will definatley go ahead i cannot praise your efforts enough!!!!


----------



## Leemack

I will be buying a pot of it.

J knows I do my own stuff but I would never sniff at the opportunity to own a wax made by him. No ass licking going on here as i don't get into all that crap.

A great wax made by a proper bloke and 22 will be in my collection straight away. (Although I have a cheeky sample left - Dissappearing though lol)

I would urge anyone to buy it - Super stuff and smells like lemonade


----------



## Leemack

As it was 11/11 - Your wax is 22, I've made a little photo frame with the defects auto corrected in my editing software 

Not an expert mate but I liked your photo so for 11/11 - Hope you like


----------



## Dodo Factory

So here it is... the finished article.










Congratulations on Jay for not only creating a good recipe that not only smells fantastic but works amazingly, but for filling a production run of jars to a high standard. It's not easy and the textures look great. A worthy first release for the Dodo Juice IWL (Independent Wax Label). It's a 100ml fill, by the way.










Pj did a nice job with the design, as always. He had some inspiration from this thread and we both loved the Tough Enough idea, but as ever, we went a little leftfield. A large 'gritty' 22 dominates, as it was Jay's 22nd formulation that hit the jackpot. And we used Jay's very own Bouncer name, hand drawn and then digitally vectorised, to capture the 'hand made-ness' of the product. It's ties in a little with the Rubbish Boy graffiti style.










The small trace of lemon oil used in the recipe flagged a few bells when we created the MSDS, so to be safe we included an irritant and eco-hazard warning flash on the label. Note that it would only be ecologically unfriendly if disposed of neat into a river etc. (which it never would be under normal use). It's a joy to use TBH, but chemicals is chemicals and we always err on the side of caution.










The mottled background of the front lid is a group of .22 calibre air rifle pellets, which gave a little visual interest and tied in with the 'hard as nails' toughness to the Bouncer name and durable wax within. The back label carries a barcode and application instructions.

Now here's the best bit.

If you posted on this thread before Jay made the Dodo Juice distribution announcement, you qualify to BUY ONE OF THE FIRST 22 JARS, HAND SIGNED AND NUMBERED BY THE BOUNCER (JAY). If jars remain untaken by 'early posters' by Monday 21st, we will open up the offer to all visitors to this thread, and then to the forum in a wider sense. We really want to thank all who contributed to Jay's thread in the early stages and gave him encouragement.










Once you put your name down and you qualify for the jar (yes, you can choose your jar but 1, 2 and 22 have gone... see the list below), I will get in touch to arrange payment. Do not send money now. The cost of the jar will be 33.95 GBP, payable by paypal or card (UK), which is normal retail price when the wax gets officially launched in late November. This is a pre-launch special. The wax is NOT on general release yet. Note that there will be a small UK postage charge and international postage will also be quoted. There is no obligation to buy the wax, and you can let someone else take it if you change your mind.










This is a shot of No.3 jar, showing Bouncer's fair hand, and more than fair handiwork.

So if you'd like one of the first 22 Bouncer's 22 production waxes ever made, AND you posted on this thread before Jay announced the Dodo tie-up, simply put your name down against the wax you'd like below. There are 19 to purchase in total. PLEASE NOTE: If you do not immediately qualify for the wax, we will have to remove your name and put you on a reserve list. If you want to place yourself on this reserve list now because you know you do not qualify, then feel free to do so. We will open the purchase of these waxes up to the whole thread or forum next Tuesday, should any be left.

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Apologies for the relative complication of this offer. Un-numbered and unlimited versions of this wax will retail from late November and early December through Dodo Juice resellers, in as many as 30 countries worldwide.

And if early posters on this thread do not purchase their chosen jars by end of next Monday (21st Nov 2011) then we will open the purchase of jars to this thread and subsequently, the forum.


----------



## Dodo Factory

PS The initial offer applies to ALL POSTERS WHO POSTED BEFORE POST 332 of PAGE 34 OF THIS THREAD

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3080208&postcount=332

So if you posted in the first 33 pages, you definitely qualify for the offer.


----------



## moosh

Moosh I would like to sign in at no 1 on the reserves.

I realise that i had been following but didnt opt to say anything so rules are rules 

Excellent works guys


----------



## Dodo Factory

If you'd like to buy (at 33.95 GBP plus p&p) one of the first 22 Bouncer's 22 production waxes ever made, AND you posted on this thread before Jay announced the Dodo tie-up (post 332 on p34 of this thread), simply put your name down against the wax you'd like below. There are 19 to purchase in total. PLEASE NOTE: If you do not immediately qualify for the wax, we will have to remove your name and put you on a reserve list. If you want to place yourself on this reserve list now because you know you do not qualify, then feel free to do so. We will open the purchase of these waxes up to the whole thread or forum next Tuesday, should any be left.

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## The Cueball

I'll take one please.... number 20 if possible...I can't add myself to the list, I'm on the iPad!!

thanks

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

First time I have seen the 'Finished' product :thumb: superb.

Only 17 Numbered jars left available - ( Thx Moosh for being the first up ) each one hand signed & numbered by myself !! No others are specifically numbered and #22 of Bouncer's 22 in the 12 days of Christmas competition is truely a one off piece - collectors edition for sure. :thumb:

Thank you again to Dodo Juice for making Bouncer's 22 into a reality and everyone that has contributed to this thread.

I can see these 17 being taken up quick - reserve your numbered jar asap or they'll be gone.

:thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R

Looks good and big congrats bouncer on pulling this off. Hope it sells well.


----------



## moosh

The_Bouncer said:


> First time I have seen the 'Finished' product :thumb: superb.
> 
> Only 17 Numbered jars left available - ( Thx Moosh for being the first up ) each one hand signed & numbered by myself !! No others are specifically numbered and #22 of Bouncer's 22 in the 12 days of Christmas competition is truely a one off piece - collectors edition for sure. :thumb:
> 
> Thank you again to Dodo Juice for making Bouncer's 22 into a reality and everyone that has contributed to this thread.
> 
> I can see these 17 being taken up quick - reserve your numbered jar asap or they'll be gone.
> 
> :thumb:


Hey mate hats off to you for bringing it home, Ive followed the thread from the off and its been epic!

I fancy giving it a go next year when my garage is in better order and I start working less hours but there is great tips for me on here and RBs thread.

Well done and I'm made up with number 1 on the reserves as a collector that will sit pretty with the rest of my wax collection thanks


----------



## Reckless

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2.
3.
4.
5.

Ill take number 3 off of your hands no problem


----------



## Posambique

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. 
11. Posambique
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2.
3.
4.
5.


I do want to know the shipping costs to Finland and I still really have to consider whether I have the money, but I just had to put my name on the list now that I've seen how the wax performs. 

After one week the wax was still beading great, and this was on a unwashed panel and someone driving in front of my girlfriend had sprayed lots of glass cleaner. Almost the whole bonnet was blue, and I was really worried but Bouncer's #22 didn't mind at all.
I'll see if I find time to post some pictures


----------



## Mad Ad

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3.
4.
5.


----------



## agpatel

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel
4.
5.


----------



## stav46

Amazing! absolutely amazing. Im annoyed with myself for only just finding this post and have had great pleasure reading it all.
I feel proud of you and I dont even know you.
I will certainly be purcasing a pot, might even put it in my glass "Senna" cabinet in the living room.
Well done.


----------



## Mad Ad

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel
4.
5.


----------



## umi000

Great, I qualify (Post 271 ) Hope the shipping isn't too steep...

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel
4.
5.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Posambique said:


> ....After one week the wax was still beading great, and this was on a unwashed panel and someone driving in front of my girlfriend had sprayed lots of glass cleaner. Almost the whole bonnet was blue, and I was really worried but Bouncer's #22 didn't mind at all.
> I'll see if I find time to post some pictures


Not a very nice thing to happen  - Good you had 22 protecting it :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

oooohhh! this is cool mate!


----------



## nick_mcuk

So when and where can I get a pot from Jay???

The 405 is crying out for some wax loving and I was mega impressed with it on Sunday when you live demo'ed it for me


----------



## The_Bouncer

nick_mcuk said:


> So when and where can I get a pot from Jay???
> 
> The 405 is crying out for some wax loving and I was mega impressed with it on Sunday when you live demo'ed it for me


Cheers Nick :thumb: It's good when showing people this wax their reactions to ease of use both on and off & flake pop, in fact this weekend i'm going to get my 9 year old daughter to do one side of the Merc by herself to see what she thinks of it 

If there are some untaken numbered pots available by Monday 21st - Dodo Juice will open up the availability to the forum users then - Other than that it will be available from Dodo Resellers shortly after when the product is officially launched. If you put your name down on the reserves list I'm sure you'll be able to bag one


----------



## nick_mcuk

Cool dude.....make sure you save me a special numbered pot then 

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel
4. Nick_McUK
5.


----------



## craigblues

Congratulations mate! Well chuffed for you! All your hard work has been excellent to follow and that it is now going to be available to buy must feel so good!

I would love to make my own wax at home but I wouldn't even know where to start without a DIY how to guide! lol


----------



## Mikee

Totally chuffed for you mate 

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel
4. Nick_McUK
5.


----------



## moosh

craigblues said:


> Congratulations mate! Well chuffed for you! All your hard work has been excellent to follow and that it is now going to be available to buy must feel so good!
> 
> I would love to make my own wax at home but I wouldn't even know where to start without a DIY how to guide! lol


Hey Craig buy a Dodo Juice Homebrew kit for your chrimbo! Good fun kit and the wax that you end up with is pretty cool!

Good bit of fun for boring boxing day :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Very very well done J. Nice to see the final product :thumb:..

So what's next then ..


----------



## The_Bouncer

Another quick demo here :thumb:

Is Bouncer's 22 easy to use ? ?

My 7 year old daughter who has never done this before demonstrates..


----------



## ITHAQVA

The_Bouncer said:


> Another quick demo here :thumb:
> 
> Is Bouncer's 22 easy to use ? ?
> 
> My 7 year old daughter who has never done this before demonstrates..
> 
> Frey_Bouncerswax.wmv - YouTube


ahhhhh, so cute mate, nice to see the little uns involed :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## fr92

Well done :thumb: Bouncer


----------



## Posambique

*Test*

*Bouncer's #22 vs. Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care*

This is my girlfriend's Citroen Xsara, which has never been polished.
What we did (yep, with my gf)
- Handwash
- Clay
- IPA -wipedown

Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care was applied on the roof and Bouncer's #22 on the hood. After wiping the waxes off, the surface was left for couple of hours to fully cure.
I'll let the pics do the talking:

*Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care*









*Bouncer's #22*









I've really liked the Sonax, and I actually still do. It is an expensive wax and you can notice it. It is really easy to apply, very easy to wipe off. 
It smells nice and has a nice oily texture. Beading is (at least on a polished surface) beautiful and the durability is very good for a natural wax.

That's why I was so impressed by Bouncer's #22
It was a bit harder to apply beacause it's so hard. The cold weather here in Finland probably didn't make it any better, but still... 
On the other hand, being so hard it would've been impossible to over apply it. It was very easy to buff off. And the beading it left - well, you can all see it from the pictures. I can't yet comment on the durability though.

I did already buy a limited edition pot of this, so it probably tells more than hundred words. I can't wait to apply it to my own solid red Porsche 944 next summer.


----------



## Posambique

And some more pictures:
Bouncer's #22 already spread, waiting to be buffed off









Spraying the water on the hood:









And the beading/sheeting:


----------



## Posambique

Sorry, one more pic I almost forgot

This one is actually my favourite:


----------



## agpatel

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad
3. Agpatel (If possible like #21)
4. Nick_McUK
5.


Dont know if its possible for people on hold list to call a number but if I can get #21 that would be great...  

Cant wait to get a pot of it and try it out!


----------



## -Raven-

Well done Bouncer man! I won't be buying any just yet, even though I was in at the start! 

A bit of a personal question, but how much has this project cost you so far?
Like what quantaties of ingredients have you gone through? I still haven't got around to getting any stuff myself. 

Nice take with the addition of the PTFE too! A lot of people bag the SV shield saying it's useless because it needs to bond at seriously high temps etc, but you've shown it helps with application, removal, and water sheeting! Hopefully if helps repel dust... :thumb:

And mods - Can you guys make a homebrew sticky? These threads are always interesting reading! 

Well done Dodo too. Keeping the big guys honest, and doing it all for the enthusiast. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

type[r]+ said:


> Well done Bouncer man! I won't be buying any just yet, even though I was in at the start!
> 
> A bit of a personal question, but how much has this project cost you so far?
> Like what quantaties of ingredients have you gone through? I still haven't got around to getting any stuff myself.
> 
> Nice take with the addition of the PTFE too! A lot of people bag the SV shield saying it's useless because it needs to bond at seriously high temps etc, but you've shown it helps with application, removal, and water sheeting! Hopefully if helps repel dust... :thumb:
> 
> And mods - Can you guys make a homebrew sticky? These threads are always interesting reading!
> 
> Well done Dodo too. Keeping the big guys honest, and doing it all for the enthusiast. :thumb:


Thanks for your continued support on this thread :thumb:

The cost of the materials to get to the initial stage of 22 was probably around £700 in total, it has since cost a lot more than that. 

What has taken the time is research. I took the base ingredients of a generic car wax - Carnauba & Beeswax. From that point and because I was doing a 'made from scratch' wax there was a lot of trial and error with different mixes, from trialling with PTFE ( 22 does not contain PTFE ) to looking at natural acrylic polymers, ie Shellac which was used at the turn of the century to coat record discs to play on gramaphones - That turned out to be a red herring due to it's consistency ( when you heat it, it turns to sticky caramel residue ) but that was how deep I ended up going into product/ingredient research. When you read up on what it does and how it works it sounds so promising ha - The main part really is there is a lot of info out there and being a non chemist ( well I can put magnesium on a bunson burner to create mini explosions lol ) it's a whole learning curve, for me anyway. The other thing is really trying to understand what works and how it works - the slightest gram or ml difference in a product can alter it's function.

Research time was shy on around 550 hours, which at my hourly charge rate of £35 per hour would come out at £19,250 go figure.... I've still got a lot to learn as I don't think I'll ever stop now, the world moves at a fast pace and trying to keep up is daunting stuff.

I think what I've created within 22 ticks all my personal boxes with how I want a wax to work, I've been quite tough on myself in certain areas in terms of ok number 15 works... but am I happy with it.. no because it doesn't do this or that.

If you look back through the thread, early on there were waxes which 'did a job' but as I have said, '22 is as much as me as I'm part of it, within Bouncer's 22 contains all my research, all the hours testing, all my excitement, all my passion and all my heart.

And with the uptmost thanks to Dodo Juice, everyone now has the opportunity to experience this wax for themselves.

Thank You.

Jay


----------



## -Raven-

Yeah, your first waxes looked pretty good straight off the bat. I'll certainly be picking your brain if I ever take the plunge so to speak. Lots of money, time and effort for sure! Not anytime soon though.....


----------



## moosh

its the 21sttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt! :buffer:


----------



## Dodo Factory

I'll open the numbered editions to ALL after 5pm today. If the reserve list posters can let me know their preferred free number, I will allocate them accordingly. Otherwise I will simply allocate in order and they can then swap later if someone else on the list is willing.


----------



## craigblues

Am I right in thinking, if you were part of the thread before a certain post then you can put your name down?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Yup.... until 5pm today.


----------



## Mad Ad

I am second on the reserve list could I please have pot #5 if poss please

thank you


----------



## Dodo Factory

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21.
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Reserves:

1. Moosh
2. Mad Ad (if possible No. 5)
3. Agpatel (If possible No. 21)
4. Nick_McUK
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## moosh

I'll go for 6 Dom :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

OK, guys, list now open to EVERYONE. This is the pre-launch list for a numbered signed jar from the first production batch of Bouncer's 22, at no additional premium (33.95 GBP plus shipping; same as RRP). Put your name down if you'd like one. Each number represents the number of the jar you will get. I'll put details of how to pay and shipping costs up in a day or two.

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8.
9.
10.
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


----------



## nick_mcuk

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, guys, list now open to EVERYONE. This is the pre-launch list for a numbered signed jar from the first production batch of Bouncer's 22, at no additional premium (33.95 GBP plus shipping; same as RRP). Put your name down if you'd like one. Each number represents the number of the jar you will get. I'll put details of how to pay and shipping costs up in a day or two.
> 
> 1. The_Bouncer
> 2. Dodo Juice
> 3. Reckless
> 4. umi000
> 5. Mad Ad
> 6. Moosh
> 7. Nick_McUK
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Posambique
> 12.
> 13. Mikee
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. The Cueball
> 21. Agpatel
> 22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


Woop!!! Thanks Dom/Jay....Let me know how you want me to pay for it....

Not sure the 405 will know whats hit it when she gets all "Bouncer'ed up"


----------



## RandomlySet

Can I reserve pot number 8 please (Will go with my Dodo Juice Austintacious which is also pot 8)


----------



## [email protected]

18 [email protected] ;0)


----------



## Reckless

Don't suppose I can take a second pot? Would make a great Christmas present! Not fussed which number


----------



## badman1972

I'll take pot 10 please, thanks Jay/Dom

OK, guys, list now open to EVERYONE. This is the pre-launch list for a numbered signed jar from the first production batch of Bouncer's 22, at no additional premium (33.95 GBP plus shipping; same as RRP). Put your name down if you'd like one. Each number represents the number of the jar you will get. I'll put details of how to pay and shipping costs up in a day or two.

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8.
9.
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


----------



## The_Bouncer

Updated list - Cheers all :thumb:

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-	
9. Reckless
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. [email protected]
19.
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


----------



## Mad Ad

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-
9. Reckless
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. [email protected]
19.
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


----------



## polt

can i take pot 15 please Jay


----------



## Mad Ad

polt said:


> can i take pot 15 please Jay


Just need to copy the last persons post with the lastest list and add your name to it matey next to the number you want simples


----------



## The_Bouncer

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-
9. Reckless
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12.
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17.
18. [email protected]
19.
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Message from Dodo Juice :

OK, guys, list now open to EVERYONE. This is the pre-launch list for a numbered signed jar from the first production batch of Bouncer's 22, at no additional premium (33.95 GBP plus shipping; same as RRP). Put your name down if you'd like one. Each number represents the number of the jar you will get. I'll put details of how to pay and shipping costs up in a day or two.


----------



## polt

Mad Ad said:


> Just need to copy the last persons post with the lastest list and add your name to it matey next to the number you want simples


was on my galaxy tab at the time, PITA to do lol cheers for that info though:thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

I think DODO are great for doing this. Ive met Dom at a BMW meet before and some of his other team and they are legends. Kudos to The Bouncher for going through all this.


----------



## mneame

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-
9. Reckless
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12. 
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17.
18. [email protected]
19. mneame
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Message from Dodo Juice :

OK, guys, list now open to EVERYONE. This is the pre-launch list for a numbered signed jar from the first production batch of Bouncer's 22, at no additional premium (33.95 GBP plus shipping; same as RRP). Put your name down if you'd like one. Each number represents the number of the jar you will get. I'll put details of how to pay and shipping costs up in a day or two.



Cheers chaps. One for the collection and a nice chrimbo prezzie to myself. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

ClioToby said:


> I think DODO are great for doing this. Ive met Dom at a BMW meet before and some of his other team and they are legends. Kudos to The Bouncher for going through all this.


I met Bouncer at the Zaino Chilled Sunday meet and what a great guy....great product too....)


----------



## moosh

Come on guys only 4 spots left and trust me in a few years time you'll wish you had a signed one as a collectible! :thumb:


----------



## polt

Bouncer saw this post by Jamie of autoexpress maybe a wee e-mail to get them to review bouncers before official release allowing them time to test durability as well in time for release

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3131219&postcount=13


----------



## The_Bouncer

polt said:


> Bouncer saw this post by Jamie of autoexpress maybe a wee e-mail to get them to review bouncers before official release allowing them time to test durability as well in time for release
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3131219&postcount=13


Thank you Polt 

Official release of Bouncer's 22 will soon be upon us, a lot of testing has been done of 22 however maybe it's something that may be picked up on in the future.?

Who knows ? It may even be seen in some media format :thumb: x-fingers eh !


----------



## Doranzie

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-
9. Reckless
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12. 
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie
18. [email protected]
19. mneame
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)

Thanks.


----------



## Reckless

Reckless said:


> Don't suppose I can take a second pot? Would make a great Christmas present! Not fussed which number


Sorry ill have to cancel the second pot,

The flash gits just been round with a nice new pot of 'best in show' saying its the only puppy going on his car now:wall:

New list with pot 9 avalible again.

1. The_Bouncer
2. Dodo Juice
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK
8. -Mat-
9. 
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12. 
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie
18. [email protected]
19. mneame
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA)


----------



## The_Bouncer

No worries :thumb:

You'll have to show off your 'Bouncer's 22' when you get it. *Far* more exclusive. :wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory

OK, for those on the list, we will start the payment and shipping process because the main launch will take place later this week, or next week, and we want to ensure the Top 22 here are first to get a jar. 

UK JARS
Payment is 33.95 GBP + 3.95 GBP recorded p&p = 37.90 GBP. Please pay by paypal to paypal -at- dodojuice -dot - com and include your forum name and pot number in the payment message, along with your name and delivery address. Card payments on 0 1279 812687 (leave a message if need be). Please allow 3-5 days for delivery.

EUROPE/INTERNATIONAL
UK JARS
Payment is 33.95 GBP + 8.95 GBP recorded Airsure/signed for p&p = 42.90 GBP. Please pay by paypal to paypal -at- dodojuice -dot - com and include your forum name and pot number in the payment message, along with your name and delivery address. Please allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## agpatel

Payment sent for pot #21

Unique Transaction ID # 7KX73578R3004444E

Cant wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Ditto payment just sent for pot #7 

(Unique Transaction ID #62515864V01964218)

If it dont get here next week I will have to wait till after christmas as I am traveling all over the world up to the week before christmas!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Updated list:

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12. 
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie
18. [email protected]
19. mneame
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## umi000

Payment for pot #4 sent (Unique Transaction ID # 7UM66143YG3294151). Should get here just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Mad Ad

Payment sent for pot #5 (Unique Transaction ID #8FV747206A066602G) all details as requested on paypal


----------



## badman1972

Payment sent for pot #10

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8HJ37066PJ771034E)

Thanks Jay and Dodo :thumb:


----------



## mneame

Payment sent for pot 19. (Unique Transaction ID #7AR72112KP015815J).

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bouncer's 22 as LSP to an 03' MK4 R32 :thumb:


----------



## badman1972

The_Bouncer said:


> Bouncer's 22 as LSP to an 03' MK4 R32 :thumb:


Looks stunning Jay :thumb:

The bride can't wait for it on her motor although she hasn't suggested applying it herself yet :lol:


----------



## badman1972

I'm going to have pot #12 as well

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless
4. umi000
5. Mad Ad
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9.
10. badman1972
11. Posambique
12. badman1972
13. Mikee
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie
18. [email protected]
19. mneame
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## badman1972

Payment for my second pot

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0LK57050991672715)

Thanks gents


----------



## The_Bouncer

badman1972 said:


> I'm going to have pot #12 as well


Cheers J :thumb:

Absolutely loved putting it on the R32 today, the paint felt like it was singing, in fact even after all these months of testing & trialling I was sitting there talking to myself saying 'bloody hell, look at that' - and the fleck was just crazy, coming out of every pore :argie:

And the craziest thing happened... I lifted the wiper blade and a single drop of water fell onto the top of the bonnet.. Just 1 single bead that's all, and I watched it roll down the entire length of the bonnet and plop off the end ha 

Thx for your support

Jay


----------



## badman1972

The_Bouncer said:


> Cheers J :thumb:
> 
> Absolutely loved putting it on the R32 today, the paint felt like it was singing, in fact even after all these months of testing & trialling I was sitting there talking to myself saying 'bloody hell, look at that' - and the fleck was just crazy, coming out of every pore :argie:
> 
> And the craziest thing happened... I lifted the wiper blade and a single drop of water fell onto the top of the bonnet.. Just 1 single bead that's all, and I watched it roll down the entire length of the bonnet and plop off the end ha
> 
> Thx for your support
> 
> Jay


No problem J, it is purely for selfish reasons, so when you suddenly go all Swissvax on us and Bouncers 22 is £200 a pot...........who will be laughing then? 

Seriously mate, enjoyed reading all about it from the beginning and seeing you develop it, looks stunning on the R32, top effort and will make a nice additional gift for the old man this Chrimbo :thumb:

The bride wants her STi to look like that R32 now, don't have the heart to tell her a wax won't do that, hers is red :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb:

Well the story of 22 is just about to begin  - what you have purchased there are the very ever first jars from the first production batch. I'm very excited about the next chapter of Bouncer's 22 in terms of users of this wax, for me that in itself is a feeling I cannot yet describe. My heart, soul & passion have gone into making 22 what it is and indeed *every* single jar is handmade & handpoured by myself. :argie:

I can't wait to see pics of it on the STi - in terms of how Bouncer's 22 looks on a Red, heres an Imola red BMW M3 I did earlier :thumb:


----------



## mneame

Wow. That R32 is dripping!

Can't wait to get it on my black motor and on my Dad's dbm Impreza.


----------



## The_Bouncer

mneame said:


> Wow. That R32 is dripping!
> 
> Can't wait to get it on my black motor and on my Dad's dbm Impreza.


Cheers M :thumb:

Dripping you say....

Here's another shot.... yup, I'd agree with ya


----------



## agpatel

Just wondering but is the production wax made by DDJ (mixed, and packaged) or are you making them and DDJ just doing the lagistics of shipping?

Cant wait to get my hands on B22!


----------



## The_Bouncer

agpatel said:


> Just wondering but is the production wax made by DDJ (mixed, and packaged) or are you making them and DDJ just doing the lagistics of shipping?
> 
> Cant wait to get my hands on B22!


Dodo Juice are the exclusive sole distributors of Bouncer's 22 through their independent wax label. Only I have the recipe for this wax, each jar of wax is handmade, handpoured by myself. :thumb: - So indeed it's very exclusive.


----------



## Doranzie

Payment Sent. Unique Transaction ID #3XB20098V9302170L

Thanks very much.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Thanks to all who have paid so far. Here's an updated list.

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9.
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED

Three numbered and signed jars left.


----------



## umi000

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks to all who have paid so far. Here's an updated list.
> 
> 1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
> 2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
> 3. Reckless - PAID
> 4. umi000
> 5. Mad Ad - PAID
> 6. Moosh
> 7. Nick_McUK - PAID
> 8. -Mat-
> 9.
> 10. badman1972 - PAID
> 11. Posambique
> 12. badman1972 - PAID
> 13. Mikee - PAID
> 14.
> 15. Polt
> 16.
> 17. Doranzie - PAID
> 18. [email protected]
> 19. mneame - PAID
> 20. The Cueball
> 21. Agpatel - PAID
> 22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED
> 
> Three numbered and signed jars left.


Hi Dom, paid as well :wave::



umi000 said:


> Payment for pot #4 sent (Unique Transaction ID # 7UM66143YG3294151). Should get here just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Dodo Factory

umi000 said:


> Hi Dom, paid as well :wave::


Oops, so you have! My apologies.

I'll update the list


----------



## mneame

Has it been sent yet?  

Can you tell that I'm excited? :lol:


----------



## umi000

Dodo Factory said:


> Oops, so you have! My apologies.
> 
> I'll update the list


No worries :thumb:


----------



## moosh

Dodo Factory said:


> Oops, so you have! My apologies.
> 
> I'll update the list


Mine will be with you on the 28th Dom :thumb:


----------



## polt

Payment made for pot 15 Unique Transaction ID #6VS45334YX791852V

cheers looking forward to it !!

good luck for the official launch ;-)

Paul


----------



## 2548

Can I have pot 9 please?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you :thumb:

Only two special signed first production jars left !! :wave:

# 14

# 16

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14.
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## Milamber

*I'll have #14*

I'll have #14 if that's ok. Can you pm me the payment details and I'll do it asap.

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber :thumb::thumb:
15. Polt
16.
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb:



Dodo Factory said:


> OK, for those on the list, we will start the payment and shipping process because the main launch will take place later this week, or next week, and we want to ensure the Top 22 here are first to get a jar.
> 
> UK JARS
> Payment is 33.95 GBP + 3.95 GBP recorded p&p = 37.90 GBP. Please pay by paypal to paypal -at- dodojuice -dot - com and include your forum name and pot number in the payment message, along with your name and delivery address. Card payments on 0 1279 812687 (leave a message if need be). Please allow 3-5 days for delivery.
> 
> EUROPE/INTERNATIONAL
> UK JARS
> Payment is 33.95 GBP + 8.95 GBP recorded Airsure/signed for p&p = 42.90 GBP. Please pay by paypal to paypal -at- dodojuice -dot - com and include your forum name and pot number in the payment message, along with your name and delivery address. Please allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Milamber

in fact..... Can I have 2? I have a mate who's trying to register but has to go through the mods first. Can I reserve him #16 or just buy 2 pots myself??


----------



## Milamber

I'll have #14 if that's ok. Can you pm me the payment details and I'll do it asap.

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber :thumb::thumb:
15. Polt
16. *hopefully Milamber's friend - if allowed*
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hi Milamber, Either should be fine :thumb: thank you

Another shameless picture of Bouncer's 22.

As LSP to a Silver E55 Mercedes > Who says silver doesn't give good reflections.... :thumb:


----------



## polt

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber 
15. Polt -PAID
16. hopefully Milamber's friend - if allowed
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## Milamber

Thanks, appreciated. :argie:


----------



## Milamber

I can't wait to see how it comes up on this....


----------



## 2548

Cheers guys on my phone atm will pay later when I get the PC on


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thx 53WRX - updated list is :

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber 
15. Polt -PAID
16. hopefully Milamber's friend - if allowed
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## polt

I've made payment mate pot 15. Lol soz galaxy tab is pants getting ipad next time


----------



## Milamber

*paid*

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber - PAID
15. Polt -PAID
16. Milamber's friend
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED


----------



## Milamber

Pot #16 has now been paid for also.


----------



## Dodo Factory

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh - PAID
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. -Mat-
9. 53WRX - PAID
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique - PAID
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber - PAID
15. Polt -PAID
16. Milamber's friend - PAID
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected]
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball - PAID
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED

Updated payment list. Will PM the remaining two on the list. Any left over will be offered to those here.


----------



## mneame

Do I get commission for pointing 53wrx, Milamber and Milamber's Friend in the right direction to buy the last 3 pots 

We're having an application party once they all arrive. Anyone care to join us? Lol.


----------



## mneame

Milamber said:


> I can't wait to see how it comes up on this....


Wonder who'll be applying it?


----------



## insanejim69

Is their still areserve list ?? If so can I be added ?

Many thanks

James


----------



## Milamber

mneame said:


> Wonder who'll be applying it?


Wonder who'll be cooking the bacon rolls 

I know my place.


----------



## Mikee

Received my tub this morning! I'd love to say I can't wait to use it it seeing at it's signed by both the bouncer and Dom I think it'll get kept as a collectors piece 

Mike


----------



## polt

Mikee said:


> Received my tub this morning! I'd love to say I can't wait to use it it seeing at it's signed by both the bouncer and Dom I think it'll get kept as a collectors piece
> 
> Mike


The signing just for the first 22 or is it the finished design for packaging ?? seems a shame not to use it, unless your thinking of purchasing another

i can see my life from now on :detailer: bouncers 22 :buffer::doublesho:argie::lol:


----------



## Mikee

I think it's just the first 22 mate. 

I was lucky enough to be a tester for #22 so I know how good it is. I'll prob buy a normal pot tbh but I also have tubs of bos and shield and also want sn hybrid too lol


----------



## polt

might invest in another tub then lol as performance appears to outweigh price


----------



## Janaindw

Saw this thread late and have the following emotions

Appreciation - Wow - what passion, commitment, support( from mrs b and the forum members) can do. Bouncer, I guess u pushed and are finding your limits :thumb:
Disappointment - don't have the time to do it and neither do I live in a place to try what u have done. I live in India and am a enthusiast at this moment so anything goes.
Happiness - that at least 22 folks can enjoy.
Jealousy - for the reason above 

Great thread, great product. Enjoy it folks.


----------



## moosh

Payment Sent :thumb::wave::buffer: Wooof


----------



## moosh

Can I be first to reserve any that don't get paid for? I have a friend who collects but he's not a member on here :thumb:


----------



## Posambique

Pot number 11 has been paid (Unique Transaction ID # 3SA00582V52399608)


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you for the comments guys :thumb:

Re the signed 22 pots - The artwork label of 22 itself incorporates the Bouncers signature - This was done very cleverly by PJ from a signature that I sent over.

Every jar will have this on. :wave:

The special 22 signed jars from the very first production batch have also been double signed and individual numbered by myself ( as in the picture below )


----------



## nick_mcuk

I got mine here at work this morning. Ripped open the jiffy bag and was hit with that lovely citrus smell!

Can't wait to give it a go over the Christmas period. I think I might treat Mrs. McUK's Golf to a couple of coats 

Thanks to Dom for getting it to me so quickly and Jay for all your hard work to get it to where it is now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxamomo

If anyone drops out Bouncer could I get my hands on a signed and numbered one please?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## The Cueball

Sorry with the delayed payment, I never noticed the details!

All done now!

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #84783756R4167653P)

:thumb:


----------



## JMorty

If anyone drops out let me know, I would love some of this!


----------



## Mad Ad

Received today:thumb:

Thanks to The Bouncer and the Guys at Dodo Juice:thumb:


----------



## 2548

.....


----------



## mneame

Just got mine.

Cheers Bouncer, Dom and all at Dodo. :thumb:

Now I have 3 days holiday left to book this year at work. What shall I do with them? :detailer: & :detailer: & :buffer:


----------



## Edstrung

Wow, having been really busy with new job recently I haven't ahd a chance to catch up with much on here. I remember seeing this at the start and it's excellent that it is now blossoming 

A shame to miss out on the signed batch, but I think a little wee xmas present to myself on payday is in order 

Good going Bouncer and the Dodo :thumb:


----------



## badman1972

*Happy days x 2*

Package arrived today, smelling lovely and fresh, can't wait to use it, big thanks to Bouncer for all the hard work creating it and to Dom/Dodo Juice for distributing it, top work gents :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its nice to see it carrying the warning signs on there too


----------



## polt

i see in traders announcements it's been officialy released to dodo traders


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow :thumb:

It's really interesting to see this now, for me it's strange and exciting at the same time.

Strange because for so very long now it's been a very personal creation of mine, kept very close to my heart almost like rearing a child. Crazy sounding maybe but thats all I can compare it too. So much of me has been invested in it's creation it's almost as if it's turned into a teenager and is now making it's on way in life.

Exciting at the same time because to see user's of the wax getting the 'wow' factor results from it makes every little bit of it compelling, I know the challenges & personal requirements I set myself to create this wax which I very much hope will be seen from everyone that uses it. And again, thanks to Dodo Juice, Bouncer's 22 starts it's record in the history books.

For me personally and as Mrs B put it.. I can look back in many many years from now and say "Yup, I made that". In fact, as it's only I that know the exact recipe, I guess I better write it down and keep it in a lock box somewhere lol - It's a great self achievement for me and one that I'd like to thank Dom, PJ & DW and all of it's members for as without this forum Bouncer's 22 would not be here today.

Thank you 

Anyway, enough of my emotional blurb :wave: - Let's see those cars shine & the beads roll :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

Anyone used it yet? Lets see the pics please :thumb:


----------



## polt

recieved mine this morning :thumb: wife's like what's that? ooh just a sample i asked for PMSL think i've got away with it - just need to hide credit card statement now haha

damn you rain!!!!:devil:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow Chris, that didn't take long to sell out, was it even 24 hours... !!!!!
http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=WLB2100

For anyone after 22 I know Ben has some :
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/detailing/374/bouncers-22-wax-100ml

:thumb:


----------



## polt

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow Chris, that didn't take long to sell out, was it even 24 hours... !!!!!
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=WLB2100
> 
> :thumb:


What you waiting on................get into the kitchen and start brewing next batch


----------



## B0DSKI

Mine arrived today


----------



## Milamber

B0DSKI said:


> Mine arrived today


Mine hasn't :driver:

Funny thing is I work about 4 minutes way


----------



## Waxamomo

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow Chris, that didn't take long to sell out, was it even 24 hours... !!!!!
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=WLB2100
> 
> For anyone after 22 I know Ben has some :
> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/detailing/374/bouncers-22-wax-100ml
> 
> :thumb:


All back in stock again now :thumb:


----------



## moosh

I recieved mine this morning (Thank you Dom & Jay) as its now a collectable i cant even have a sniff but it looks fantastic no less and will be placed in the collection with the others including a full size skull candy 000! 

I will need to buy one to use next :thumb:


----------



## mneame

moosh said:


> I recieved mine this morning (Thank you Dom & Jay) as its now a collectable i cant even have a sniff but it looks fantastic no less and will be placed in the collection with the others including a full size skull candy 000!
> 
> *I will need to buy one to use next* :thumb:


I think that's what I'm going to have to do. Can't quite bring myself to open a limited edition pot. Although I did with my Pete's 53. :wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk

mneame said:


> I think that's what I'm going to have to do. Can't quite bring myself to open a limited edition pot. Although I did with my Pete's 53. :wall:


I have opend mine and will use it too....its like a classic car...its ment to be used and not sat there to be looked at! 

Smells lush....cant wait to get a couple of coats on the Mrs's Golf and get the pics up for Jay to see!


----------



## Posambique

When mine arrives I'm sure that my girlfriend wraps it up and makes me wait until christmas before I can open it. Damn it!

Well, I can forgive it, considering she bought me that pot for a present.


----------



## Dodo Factory

1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
3. Reckless - PAID
4. umi000 - PAID
5. Mad Ad - PAID
6. Moosh - PAID
7. Nick_McUK - PAID
8. ****NOW AVAILABLE******
9. 53WRX - PAID
10. badman1972 - PAID
11. Posambique - PAID
12. badman1972 - PAID
13. Mikee - PAID
14. Milamber - PAID
15. Polt -PAID
16. Milamber's friend - PAID
17. Doranzie - PAID
18. [email protected] - PAID
19. mneame - PAID
20. The Cueball - PAID
21. Agpatel - PAID
22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED

OK, Mat has had to drop out so number 8 is up for grabs. Insanejim69 has first refusal, followed then by Waxmamomo Chris. Jim, please pay or pass


----------



## moosh

Dodo Factory said:


> 1. The_Bouncer - SORTED
> 2. Dodo Juice - SORTED
> 3. Reckless - PAID
> 4. umi000 - PAID
> 5. Mad Ad - PAID
> 6. Moosh - PAID
> 7. Nick_McUK - PAID
> 8. ****NOW AVAILABLE******
> 9. 53WRX - PAID
> 10. badman1972 - PAID
> 11. Posambique - PAID
> 12. badman1972 - PAID
> 13. Mikee - PAID
> 14. Milamber - PAID
> 15. Polt -PAID
> 16. Milamber's friend - PAID
> 17. Doranzie - PAID
> 18. [email protected] - PAID
> 19. mneame - PAID
> 20. The Cueball - PAID
> 21. Agpatel - PAID
> 22. DW 12 Days of Xmas Dodo Winner (TBA) - TO BE SORTED
> 
> OK, Mat has had to drop out so number 8 is up for grabs. Insanejim69 has first refusal, followed then by Waxmamomo Chris. Jim, please pay or pass


I'll take it :thumb:


----------



## Reckless

mine hasnt arrived yet


----------



## Milamber

Mine has 

Can't wait for the warm sunny weather at the weekend :detailer:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Reckless said:


> mine hasnt arrived yet


Because there was no address on the payment... I emailed you twice but haven't heard back. So email me with your postal address asap (dom -at -dodojuice - dot -com) :thumb:

All the rest have gone or are going soon


----------



## insanejim69

Paid  ..... Unique Transaction ID #87B79877KR056462L

Many thanks

James


----------



## The Cueball

so I have been told mine has arrived in the office....but I have 2 issues:

1) people already think I am nuts, but trying to explain about homemade wax, special, blah, blah is making me sound worse...

2) I'm not sure I want to open the pot now and waste it.... 




:lol::lol:


----------



## moosh

The Cueball said:


> so I have been told mine has arrived in the office....but I have 2 issues:
> 
> 1) people already think I am nuts, but trying to explain about homemade wax, special, blah, blah is making me sound worse...
> 
> 2) I'm not sure I want to open the pot now and waste it....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:


Hey Cueball to be honest you have a signed Jar, i wouldnt use it as in years to come the signed jars will be like rockin horses s*** :thumb:

In fact scrap that fill your boots and use it as it will make the sealed ones worth more in the future :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

Bouncer, thought you might like to know, your wax is already known worldwide, i've sent one to Belgium and the Netherlands already :thumb:

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## polt

getting what it deserves ;-)


----------



## Rikko

Can any1 please tell me if prototype wax no 8 is spoken for?

Rikko


----------



## polt

Rikko said:


> Can any1 please tell me if prototype wax no 8 is spoken for?
> 
> Rikko


Yeah it is m8, insanejim69 got it, but it is available from most dodo juice traders. Have a look at waxamomo and rubbishboy's in traders as i know they have it:thumb:


----------



## mneame

moosh said:


> Hey Cueball to be honest you have a signed Jar, i wouldnt use it as in years to come the signed jars will be like rockin horses s*** :thumb:
> 
> *In fact scrap that fill your boots and use it as it will make the sealed ones worth more in the future :thumb:*


+1 :lol:

Going to order myself another pot for using I think. Should be picking up a track toy at the weekend. Will be good to get it on that as well to see how it stands up to track grime. I'm guessing very well will be the answer.:driver:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Waxamomo said:


> Bouncer, thought you might like to know, your wax is already known worldwide, i've sent one to Belgium and the Netherlands already :thumb:
> 
> Congrats mate :thumb:


:doublesho Wow Thanks Chris - The start of very many I hope :driver:

Thank you for being an early stockist of DJB22 & getting the word around. :thumb:

Jay


----------



## ben.beesley

WOW mate well done getting it all sorted! Placing an order on Monday!


----------



## insanejim69

Received Pot #8 today   It smells lovely. 

Will prob buy another pot from waxamomo after new year hopefully 

James


----------



## Waxamomo

Jay you need to leave a review of your own product on our site :thumb: Would be great to have a little write up from the maker of the wax :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Now that there are a few pots out there :thumb: - I thought I'd re-post my personal guidelines of how to apply DJB22.

1. Ensure bodywork is clean and free from any contaminates

2. Using a MF pad or Foam applicator, apply the wax thinly - Remember, Thin to Win :thumb:

3. Allow 5/7 minutes to cure and buff down with soft buffing fur towel to remove any residue of the wax

4. If a Re-buff of a panel is required, please use a clean buffing towel.

5. For super results apply a 2nd layer after 1/24 hours.

NB. 22 Smell soooo yum - Please do not ingest, place in eyes or make a sandwhich/toasty using 22.

Thank you :wave:

Jay

Easy to Use ? ? ?

My 7 year old daughter demonstrates using 22 or come to that the very first time she has ever waxed a car :thumb:


----------



## Posambique

Pot number 11/22 has also arrived in Finland.
Sadly, my gf won´t give it to me before christmas.


----------



## Dodo Factory

I love the fact Freya was wearing your pink detailing Crocs, Jay! Nice touch. :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Dodo Factory said:


> I love the fact Freya was wearing your pink detailing Crocs, Jay! Nice touch. :lol:


Damn... Busted !! :lol::lol:


----------



## dazzyb

just ordered a pot off waxamomo 
early christmas present to myself


----------



## nick_mcuk

Used mine today....pot number 7 

The victim was Molly the Mi16....quick wash then coat of Radiant Wax followed up by 2 coats of the finest Bouncers 22!

Put the first coat on and left it on for a while...deffo don't recommend this found the best results was to do one or 2 panels at a time then wipe off...but WOW the shine!

Sadly didnt get any photos as it started raining....but drove molly back to her home up at Mum and Dads and she had picked up some dirty splashes....quick hose off and good as new!

Will get some photos of her hopefully next weekend when am back in the UK.

If anyone is contemplating buying this wax....do it....do it NOW!


----------



## jimboc

I've not been on the forum in a while and i can remember seeing this thread when it was in its infancy and only had a few pages of posts on it.
all i can say is that the effort and work you have put into this is nothing short of remarkable; i would buy this purely for the story behind it. 

I also really like the fact that you never had any intention of initially making the wax in order to turn it into a manufacturable product but in the end have ended up making something that has received so much positive feedback and compliments that (in this case) Dodo Juice would have been silly to ignore given the feedback you have got. 

Congrats on everything you've have achieved with this, question is, what's next?


----------



## umi000

After a three week wait, got a notice from the post office, and picked up a package:










Here's what's inside:










Finally got my jar of Bouncer's 22!:










It's number 4 of the first production run :










One last shot:










I can't wait to give it a go on my car!


----------



## Lupostef

Amazing read, you must be chuffed to bits mate!


----------



## Waxamomo

Jay, thought you might like to see our e-mail that's gone out to our customers today:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/media/waxamailer/waxa-emailer01172012.html

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Chris how awesome is that :thumb: > :thumb:

You got PM

Thank you


----------



## Posambique

Posambique said:


> And the beading/sheeting:


An update...

Bouncer´s #22 has now spent a few months on my gf´s Citroen bonnet in Finnish winter and is still going strong. 
The car has been washed only a few times, but Bouncer´s obviously has some self cleaning abilities.

I´m very impressed so far. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Posambique said:


> An update...
> 
> Bouncer´s #22 has now spent a few months on my gf´s Citroen bonnet in Finnish winter and is still going strong.
> The car has been washed only a few times, but Bouncer´s obviously has some self cleaning abilities.
> 
> I´m very impressed so far. :thumb:


Nothing better than a Finnish winter to test durability. :thumb:

Thank you for the update Posambique :wave:


----------



## The_Bouncer

**Update**

Picture taken today on roof - '22' applied 6 months ago at end of August http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2983813&postcount=279 - Car lives outside and undergoes regular wash/shampoo routine.

Going to strip down and re-apply 2 layers this weekend.

:thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

After long last...

I was very privileged to be given a sample of the bouncers work when i picked up some scalextric 

I have used the wax on alot of cars that I have done recently.

Here are a couple of pictures! will get more when weather gets better as cant spend the time taking loads as goes dark early  (roll on summer :thumb::buffer

lll let the pictures do the talking

First picture:

Cleaned my brothers lupo yesterday.

Results










Reflection of my dads mazda 3:










Finally a beading shot after 4 weeks on my mates mg. He emailed me this picture so sorry on quality!










Verdict: WOW! amazing shine and reflections, beading and sheeting is out of this world! Durability....Its been on two of the cars I have cleaned for around 3 months and out of my wax box the only wax that has lasted that long is Collinite 476 and this beats it hands down!

By far in my opinion the best wax I own!

Cheers for the sample again J.

p.s scalextric is amazing! gf hates it! also the lupo picture all the rubber was #22 like you demonstrated on my mazda when I met you.

Matt


----------



## The_Bouncer

:doublesho Awesome stuff Matt, & thanks for posting up and for the feedback :thumb:

Looks great on those colours and the black trim looks very natural.

And what a wicked beading pic > sorry if I'm biased but that really is cool.

Glad you are enjoying the scalextric, there was quite a lot of it :lol:

cheers matey

Jay


----------



## TheMattFinish

Well the MG is due for a clean soon... so my plan is to film it when i blasst it with the jet wash as i think the #22 will sheet it off straight away. The beading was emmense tho Jay! Like I said above I personaly never seen wax do everything and more!

Will have alot more pictures of it on cars as were heading into summer! 

Will keep you updated on the cars and add new pictures!

Quite alot.... ive had it runnning around the house with spare track in the box 

Matt


----------



## chr15rey

Just seen this, sorry if a re-post
http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/index.php/index.html/_/features/news/harcore-detailers-only-dodo-juice-indepe-r1183


----------



## skorpios

First of all, my congrats to the Bouncer for a superb hybrid wax that gives awesome results and deserves every penny spent for it.

I am a happy customer, enjoying every bit of the wetness, gloss and shine this great wax gives to my Ford Kuga.


and a question for the Bouncer: 
What do you consider to be the best time interval for a second coat application? (meaning curing time)

cheers m8


----------



## The_Bouncer

skorpios said:


> First of all, my congrats to the Bouncer for a superb hybrid wax that gives awesome results and deserves every penny spent for it.
> 
> I am a happy customer, enjoying every bit of the wetness, gloss and shine this great wax gives to my Ford Kuga.
> 
> and a question for the Bouncer:
> What do you consider to be the best time interval for a second coat application? (meaning curing time)
> 
> cheers m8


Thank you for your kind words skorpios :thumb: - the beauty of 22 is that it does not gas up like some other waxes. In my test's I found once the first layer has been buffed off, then the 2nd layer applied around 3hrs afterwards. I have had users using 22 say the next day that the car looks more deeper and fluid. A lot of factors involved including air temps so it depends on how car is prepped, temperature etc. Anywhere from 3 hours to 24 is fine. Trial it and see what works best through you eyes :wave:

2 layers will give you the best protection


----------



## Storry

Is there limited numbers of this wax?


----------



## Posambique

over 4 months of Finnish winter...

Bouncer's #22 is still sheeting and beading.
The sheeting is much slower than it used to be,
and the beading has dropped too. The beads aren't that uniform and round anymore.
There is still a difference that can be seen between #22 and those areas that are without protection.

Bouncer's #22 has survived as good as I expected. I am impressed. A great wax this one!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Posambique said:


> over 4 months of Finnish winter...
> 
> Bouncer's #22 is still sheeting and beading.
> The sheeting is much slower than it used to be,
> and the beading has dropped too. The beads aren't that uniform and round anymore.
> There is still a difference that can be seen between #22 and those areas that are without protection.
> 
> Bouncer's #22 has survived as good as I expected. I am impressed. A great wax this one!


Thank you Posambique :thumb:

I think 4 months for any wax to survive in the Finnish winter climate & still be seen to hold up can only be an awesome test as to it's durability.

Again thank you very much for the great feedback 

Jay


----------



## Storry

Popped a coat of this on my car today. Went on like a dream! I left it to cure for an hour and buffing off wasn't too bad either. It smells lovely too, which is a bonus! 

I shall let you know what I think over the next few weeks/months.

Pics to follow...


----------



## nuberlis

Great wax !Some beading.


----------



## mneame

Still haven't opened my signed and numbered pot. Took it out of the packet to look at and that's it. Been stored ever since. Will get around to ordering a pot for usage at some point.


----------



## Lupostef

Will make sure I get some pictures up Jay, I've even bought another pot :lol:


----------



## borse2008

*Dodo Juice meet*

Thanks again and really chuffed i met you.

Cant wait to use the stuff.

Put some stuff on the Civinfo forum about the product.

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/cleaning/74205-bouncer-22-a.html

Below i uploaded some videos from the event of Bouncer in action

This vehicle was his white van, not clayed or prepped just straight on

Water beading test! Tightly packed nice hold on beads.
Bouncer 22 Dodo Juice - YouTube 




On plastic wingmirror straight on no prep
Bouncer 22 Plastic Beading - YouTube 




Thanks again


----------



## The_Bouncer

That beading off the plastic mirror housing was crazy :thumb:

as you say, not been prepped, just one coat put on as was :thumb:


----------



## alexj

*Good to meet you Sunday, definitely interested in making some wax

Could you run a course/workshop ? *


----------



## tomd0801754

Just read all this whilst deciding over a few waxes, for personal use to get the car ready for FCS. 

The effort of all this has made my mind up, and that's a pot ordered.


----------



## gally

It's a stunning wax mate. A great purchase imo.


----------



## Skodaw

WOW, Just completely WOW, WOW, WOW!!
I've just spent the last 3 hours reading this thread from start to finish!

Well done Bouncer, what an epic journey you undertook - hats off to you and also to those who helped along the way. It's been a long time since I've bought any wax, but I think soon there will be a Nero Black Peugeot 3008 wearing multiple coats of Bouncers "22".

In fact, reading this thread has re-ignited my interest in Wax's - I had started going down the long term sealant route due to work commitments - but having seen the results with this I think I will return to Wax :thumb:


----------



## DanN92

Absolute credit to you dude for putting so much effort into this, a lot of time and effort i'm sure!

Was going to buy a more expensive wax but seen 'Bouncer 22' on cleanyourcar and might purchase it instead, seems to be holding up and performing very similiar to all the hyped up waxes on the market!  WELL DONE!!


----------



## mneame

Used this for the first time yesterday. I've not opened my signed pot since receiving it. Keeping that sealed up in the packet it was sent in. 

However, a mate also bought a signed pot. No 14 iirc. We treated his solid black 7 series to a coat after a little polishing session. The smell is gorgeous. A little longer cure time than I'm used to but boy is it worth it. Even with only one coat the sheeting was amazing. 

I think I'll have to order another pot just to use it. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thank you guys for the great comments.

:thumb:


----------



## umi000

I guess this should also be moved to the homebrew section?


----------



## Edamski

Read all this over the last 2 days and what a fantastic story! Could make a short film about it for us all 

Congratulations on it all again mate, I'm sure I'll be buying a pot soon!


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ - Thank you, it does seem a long time ago now :thumb:


----------



## Edamski

I bet! You seem to have kept yourself busy though  is there another thread blogging your adventures since or not?


----------



## Shariain

Totally amazing read and truly inspiring for anyone that has got a incline to try homebrew. 

For you to dedicate so much time and effort into the development of #22 is fantastic, seeing what you tried, what worked and didn't work in your early trials and now the finished article is unbelievable. 

Thank you for the insight into the development of Bouncers#22 and showing us the level of dedication you had to make this great wax.


----------



## nothelle

Geez i missed out a lot on your work, bouncer. Last time i tried out your batch#22 was two years ago, and now it's going commercial already with all sort of different variations. Great job, make me wanna start detailing again...


----------



## The_Bouncer

nothelle said:


> Geez i missed out a lot on your work, bouncer. Last time i tried out your batch#22 was two years ago, and now it's going commercial already with all sort of different variations. Great job, make me wanna start detailing again...


:lol: - Yes a lot has happened since then indeed. Hope you keeping well, thx for the words.

Jay


----------

